# Australian 'Comfort Woman' Survivor to Testify Before Congress on February 15



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2007)

Australian 'Comfort Woman' Survivor to Testify Before Congress on 
February 15 
Washington February 13, 2007 - An Australian "Comfort Woman" 
survivor, Ms. Jan Ruff O'Herne, will testify as a witness along with 
two Korean survivors at a congressional hearing in Washington 
titled "Protecting the Human Rights of 'Comfort Women'" on February 
15 at 1:30 p.m. (EST).
As O'Herne traveled from her home in Adelaide to Washington today, 
she said, "This hearing is the pinnacle of my last 15 years of work 
on getting justice for 'Comfort Women.' I can't wait to embrace the 
other survivors -- we have waited 60 years for this!"
This is the first official hearing organized by any government to 
invite survivors to testify.
"The United States is a powerful country in the world. I hope they 
can do what other countries cannot," Ms. O'Herne said when asked what 
she expects to achieve from testifying on Thursday. "I have spoken 
out in many countries, but I hope by doing so in America they can 
pressure the Japanese government to apologize officially and bring us 
justice. Japan must acknowledge their war time atrocities and teach 
correct history in their text books."
As the first Caucasian "Comfort Women" survivor to speak out, 
O'Herne's presence will contribute to maintaining the focus as a 
women's human rights issue, rather than an Asian regional politics 
issue.
Friends of "Comfort Women" in Australia (FCWA) campaign coordinator 
Anna Song, accompanying O'Herne says, "This U.S. congressional 
hearing provides a chance for the Japanese government to show that 
they respect human rights and as a member of the UN Human Rights 
Council that they are ready to respect and promote women's human 
rights during war."
In Australia, the campaign to bring justice to "Comfort Women" will 
continue with O'Herne scheduled to be featured as the main speaker 
for the Global "Wednesday Demonstration" for International Women's 
Day on March 7, outside the Japanese consulate in Sydney. For more 
information, visit Fairfax Water. au.
"I hope this hearing inspires Australian government to take an active 
step to protect and promote human rights of 'Comfort Women,' 
including that of the Australian survivor Ms. O'Herne," Ms. Song 
said.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2007)

*"Japan must acknowledge their war time atrocities and teach 
correct history in their text books."*

Amen!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 15, 2007)

Wait, so what are the Japanese *currently* in their textbooks? Anyway, I fully agree that this needs to be acknowledged by the Japanese people and government.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2007)

MacArther said:


> Wait, so what are the Japanese *currently* in their textbooks? Anyway, I fully agree that this needs to be acknowledged by the Japanese people and government.


The Japanese conveniently ignore their war atrocities such as “comfort women,” their treatment of POWs, their treatment of Chinese and Korean Civilians and other heinous crimes which made some of the Nazi crimes look like a Sunday school outing – BUT, every year on August 6, they bring up how thousands of poor innocent civilians were vaporized.

Many Japanese also like to bitch about the Tokyo fire bombings.

As the ole saying goes, “Payback’s a Bitch!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope for her sake and the sake of others like her that we try and help her.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2007)

Best of luck to her, I hope these women get justice before they are all gone.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree Wild. And FBJ is correct. In Oct 2005 I was in Singapore. Went to the Old Bunker Head Quartars for Gen Percival Fort Canning. I was speaking to one of the curators there and most Japanese that visit Fort Canning in Singapore or the Replica Changi Chapel Memorial have no clue as to why and what occurred in Singapore in early 1942 to 1945. they arrive at Singapore thinking its all Asian now until some one like the Curator at Fort Canning informs them of what occurred in Singapore during the war and what Japanese Soldiers did to local population and atrocities that occurred. Especially at the Hospitals where Japanese Soldiers bayonetted helpless wounded civilians and soldiers to death and included bayonetting Nursing Doctors and Hospital Staff who tried to protect all the patients. The Japanese are never taught about what their grand parents did during WW2 and before that in Nanking China etc

And that Australian Woman isn't the only Comfort Woman. Many Western Women and Asian Women have lived in shame for 60 years because of what happened to them. they were raped pure and simple. and rape even in War is still an atrocity and I agree Japan must compensate those women and apologise

I remember seeing in London about 10 years ago or maybe bit more than that. the Emperor of Japan went and paid a visit to the Queen. As the Japanese Royal Couple who were in a coach. with the British Royal Family and they were heading for a War Memorial in London. Ex POW's from 
Changi and the Thai Burma Railways lined the streets like an honour guard. Until the Coach drew level to the ranks of survivors. And then each man about faced and turned their back onto the Japanese Royal Couple. In doing this those survivors told the Japanese Emperor that Japan until teaching correct history will live in shame for the atrocities it committed during WW2. 


Macarthur what the Japanese teach in their history books you would be amazed. what they don't teach in their history books lets put it this way. You would be ****ing pissed off. 


And Sys thanks for reminding us about this thread. An old movie has come to mind which starred Virginia Mckenna and Peter Finch. was called A Town Like Alice. It was later remade in a TV Series if I recall properly same title etc. Another I think was called Paradise Road Starred Glynn Close similar to A Town Like Alice but unsure if that is correct title so don't quote me ok. 

I watched a Documentary here Sys about the Thai Burma Railway and what the POWs went through. Interesting Doco recommend if you get a chance view it. Saw it on History Channel. And up what was called the Via Duct a wooden structure on the side of a 250 ft cliff built by Australian POWs. There was these B&W photos taken by the Japanese. This bloody Japanese former Army Engineer who over saw the construction. Verhermentally denied that forced labour was used to build this Via Duct by POWs by the Japanese Army etc. But clearly in the photos shown one could see Australians working. This Japanese Officer of Engineers told the film crew these Australians had all volunteered and were well fed and cared for. He wasn't believed by any means


----------



## MacArther (Feb 20, 2007)

> Macarthur what the Japanese teach in their history books you would be amazed. what they don't teach in their history books lets put it this way. You would be ****ing pissed off.



Dude, I'm already pissed off that such atrocities have not been brought to a general public light over there. As per what they're teaching, I say we bring in people from all different nations, including ones that were affected by the Pacific War, and have *them* help the Japanese book writers figure out the true history.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 20, 2007)

My wife is a Filippina. Her Grand Father was a Resistance Leader and Organiser in the Visaya of the Philippines. He was also Philippine Army prior to WW2 and afterwards. From what my wife's family has told me about the Japanese Occupation in the Phillippines and particularly around where my wife's family comes from in Cebu. Her family has never forgotten or forgiven the Japanese. And what you are asking has already been done and every case has been dismissed by various Japanese Govts ever since the end of WW2. Japan does not want to except liability for war crimes because they deem already that the Allies had already hanged most involved like Tojo and others like him. Problem is. denial of what occurred doesn't help those effected not just the Comfort Women but every day ordinary people of South east Asia. Japan is ignoring them


----------



## timshatz (Feb 20, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> This Japanese Officer of Engineers told the film crew these Australians had all volunteered and were well fed and cared for. He wasn't believed by any means



That's a big one for totalitarian regimes. I recall the Nazis used to record the deaths in Camps as due to "Heart Failure". I can't remember what the Soviets used to attribute the deaths to but it was a similar beaurocratic BS line. 

"Everybody was fine and treated well. Those that died did so from natural causes". 

Right.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tim lets face it as for any convention went on treatment of POWs Civilians Local Population or just about any one. The Japanese have ignored every convention there is to Warfare prior to and including WW2 and have ignored or played down any ideas that their grandparents their sacred ancestors for lack of a better term had behaved in such an uncivilized manner during a war that they lost. As a matter of fact I have little sympathy for those Japanese who perished during the 2 Atomic Bombs being dropped on Japan in 1945. Japan like Germany sowed the wind and reaped a whirlwind you might say.

As for the firebombings of Japanese cities like Tokyo Nagasaki Kote etc etc. Well what of the cities of Shanghi Nanking HongKong Singapore Manila just to name a few. What of the men forced to build a bloody railway in Thailand and Burma. What of the Comfort Women forced into prostitution and what of the ordinary civilians. Men and children murdered and women raped repeatly like the women in Manila in 1945. We may forgive but we certainly don't forget


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2007)

Amen to the apologies the japanese should be making. I don't hate the japanese now, but I feel they should apologize and teach their schoolchildren of the atrocities that have been committed; like how in my history classes, I've learned of slavery, how the native americans lost their lands to our settlers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the best way they can apologize is by recognizing it and teaching it to there people and admitting to what they did.


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2007)

it is acceptable denial through out japan and we are the bad boys because of the dropping of the 2 bombs on the country.

Vassili don't even go there about settlers taking Indian lands. my wife is part Cherokee and I have heard many many stories about the lies and the spreading of toxic diseases. let's face it tribes eliminated tribes all through the east before the white man came over by ship ........... well this could get OT and I won't progress any further


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2007)

THE CURRENT JAPANESE PM IS AN @SSHOLE!

Japan's Abe: No proof of WWII sex slaves - Yahoo! News


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 1, 2007)

What does Abe have to say about Unit 731?

Unit 731 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Unit 731 - A Half Century of Denial

Unit 731 was a covert medical experimentation unit of the Imperial Japanese Army that researched biological warfare through human experimentation during the Second Sino-Japanese War (1937-1945) and World War II. It was responsible for some of the most notorious war crimes carried out by Japanese personnel. Officially known by the Imperial Japanese Army as the Army Epidemic Prevention Research Laboratory, it was initially set up as a political and ideological section of the Kempeitai military police of pre-Pacific War Japan. It was meant to counter the ideological or political influence of enemies, and to reinforce the ideology of military units.


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2007)

hmmmm a sort of Oriental master race eh ? gift zwerg's !! ( poison dwarfs )


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 1, 2007)

some else on this topic they wanted to do it
TheStar.com - News - WWII sex slaves not coerced, Japan's PM argues


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 2, 2007)

If the Japanese were angry about allied atrocities why didn't they rearm and seek vengeance? I don't see how they could have truly believed in what they were fighting for if they simply accepted defeat and made no attempt to reverse the outcome. Being pacifist is fine but if that the case the Japanese should not have acted like they wanted to fight in the first place.


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 2, 2007)

Have the British apologized for what they did in Africa and Asia under colonialism?


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 2, 2007)

One thing the Japanese might have great difficulty understanding is how Japanese leaders of the WWII era could be so stupid and evil. It seems odd that a nation could go from being totally evil to relatively normal so quickly.

This criticism of the Japanese is only fair if everyone accepts all the evil things done by citizens of their own country. Otherwise it comes accross as gross hypocrisy.

When do people think other countries were at their most villainous?


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think anyone has argued that most of the people killed in the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki were responsible for the heinous crimes committed by some Japanese. The fact that they are from Japan does not make all Japanese criminals.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> Have the British apologized for what they did in Africa and Asia under colonialism?



Should they? No!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> I don't think anyone has argued that most of the people killed in the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki were responsible for the heinous crimes committed by some Japanese. The fact that they are from Japan does not make all Japanese criminals.



Nope but they ended the war and if he Japanese had an atomic they most ceratainly would have used it. Look at the Bio Weapons they used.

I think you are missing the point of this discussion. No one is saying the modern Japanese of today are responsible for what happened back then. They simply are not. However the government can recognize it happened and teach there children about it. They can stop with the denail. That is a crime in itself.

Oh and by the way instead of making 5 seperate posts to get your point across put them in one post from now on. We are all educated people and and can see that you have 3 different things you want to talk about in one post.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> I don't think anyone has argued that most of the people killed in the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki were responsible for the heinous crimes committed by some Japanese. The fact that they are from Japan does not make all Japanese criminals.



Tell that to the families of the soldiers who died on the Bataan death march - tell that to the Chinese and Korean civilians who were brutalized by the Japanese - the Japanese civilian population was in the middle between their Bushido leaders and the allies who wanted the war to end - and in the end those Japanese suffered the same way they made civilians under their rule suffer. As said payback is a bitch...

BTW - this guy was a POW, maybe his captor is having a bad day...







Don't even bring up that "Have the British apologized for what they did in Africa and Asia under colonialism?" crap. The worse so called atrocities ever committed by the Brits to those they colonized on a bad day was a "day in the park" when compared to what the Japanese have done.

I suggest you pull your head out of your @ss because you evidently don't know what you're talking about, and YES there are some on this forum who had family members interned in Japanese POW camps....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2007)

That Photo FBJ I believe is an Australian Pilot ready to be executed on the Island of Ambon in Dutch east Indies (Indonesia). And by the way my Uncle was a POW of the Japanese, So that classifies me as one of those forums users with a direct link to a family member who was a POW in Changi. What you want his ID number from the 2nd AIF or what. He definitely like his mates didn't have a walk in the park for 3 1/2 years in Changi Prison. Except for a few incidents during Colonial days the British didn't make it a habit of executing the whole ****ing population of who they colonized. Cojimar. Perhaps you want to equal all things out and say the Japs were doing what the British did to colonize and empire. Look at your own history was Wounded Knee was just a day that the US Army was having a bad hair day. Now go and look at the Fall Of Singapore. 1942 the Alexandria Hospital Massacre. The Bataan Death March. The Sandakarn Death March on the island of Borneo. Thai Burma Railways death toll. Not just Allied POWs but native population being executed or starved to death. The Rape of Nanking was another fine testament to Japan. The Rape of Manilla in 1945. Where 1 million Filippinos died at the hands of the IJA. Women between the ages of 15 to 25 were brutally raped repeatly then murdered by members of the Japanese Army. Point to when the British Army has had at any time brutlaized to that number of innocent people. tell you what Cojimar I will be in Singapore from June 1st to June 6th. will be staying at the Penusula Excelsiur Hotel during those dates. Come and I will take you for a tour around Singapore to the sites of executions of Singaporean Civilians who were Chinese Malays Indians who were shot or bayonetted to death by the Japanese for nothing more then these civilians wanted food or work after Singapore Fell in 1942. another want to tell that crap of yours to my wife's family. They are Filippinos from Cebu. I am sure they will listen to you and then look at you with dismay and ask me where I found you from because they have excellant manners and would not abuse you for being stupid


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> That Photo FBJ I believe is an Australian Pilot ready to be executed on the Island of Ambon in Dutch east Indies (Indonesia).



Actually that photo is of Australian Army Sgt Leonard George Siffleet, M Special Unit of the Allied Intelligence Bureau. Captured behind enemy lines, he was executed on the 24th Oct 1943 at Aitape Beach. Executioner was a one Yasuno Chikao. 
I also have no sympathy for the Japanese of WWII especially after the massacres of our servicemen and *NURSES* at places like Singapore, Ambon, Rabaul etc. Not to mention Japanese cannabalism on the Kokoda Track.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 4, 2007)

Seems the Japense Goverment invilment is topicial at present.

YONHAP NEWS


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2007)

Well said gentlemen...

And for those 2 atomic bombings - until the Japanese can formally apologize I say SO WHAT! Over 300,000 people died because of the bombings, it probably saved several million Japanese lives if the war continued and there was an allied invasion. Could you imagine LeMay being allowed to continue firebomb every square inch of Japan? How about the B-29 fleet being supplemented by B-32s that would of packed the same punch as the -29? 

Throughout the 1930s the Japanese refined a fine art called brutality - as the allies got into WW2 we picked up on some of their "dirty tricks" (as well as making a few of our own). The Japanese not only wanted to conquer, they wanted to brutalize and humiliate their captors - allied servicemen wanted to defeat this enemy and go back to their peaceful civilian lives. ANYONE who tries to lessen the atrocities the Japanese committed and even begin to try to villanize the allies for their "payback" was probably brain dead in high school history class, brainwashed with liberal propaganda or is somewhere between retarded and imbecile.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Actually that photo is of Australian Army Sgt Leonard George Siffleet, M Special Unit of the Allied Intelligence Bureau. Captured behind enemy lines, he was executed on the 24th Oct 1943 at Aitape Beach. Executioner was a one Yasuno Chikao.
> I also have no sympathy for the Japanese of WWII especially after the massacres of our servicemen and *NURSES* at places like Singapore, Ambon, Rabaul etc. Not to mention Japanese cannabalism on the Kokoda Track.



Thanks Wild for the info. Knew it was an Aussie by his appearance and have seen that photo before. Just wasn't sure who or when it was taken. Think I have seen photo in Canberra but again unsure. But as I said the offer still stands to take the afore mentioned gentleman for a personal guided tour of Singapore. I will also be in Cebu Philippines from 12th May to 31st May and my wife and I have to make a trip to Manila during that time for family business but again I can arrange to take this aforementioned gentleman up to Bataan and Corrigdor for a tour. No problem to me as I have planned time around those areas any way. I will be taking photos of the area and I will put them on this web site when my wife and I return back to Australia in June. This will not be done to prove a point but with respect to the Americans on this web site. And this site from Digger History showing the Kwai River Bridge etc

Bridge on the River Kwai; the true story

this Rail line and bridge was constructed by forcing Allied Prisoners of War and Civilians of many nationalites including Thais Indians Chinese Malays Burmese etc to construct this bridge and rail line under slave labour conditions It is said for every sleeper on the rail line it signifies the death of 6 Asain Coolies (labourers) who were forced to build that bloody railway line and bridge. Significant places like Hell Fire Pass. Where Australian Prisoners of War were forced to remove tons of rock and rubble by hand using steel bars and hammers and using low grade explosives to do so out of a rock face of granite to form a viaduct for the line itself.. the men were starved and beaten, were rife with diseases such as Malaria Beri Beri Typhoid Cholera Tropical Ulcers Dysntry Elephantitise and every tropical illness you could imagine. Death rates were high from exhaustion and starvation without the added situation of Tropical Diseases. I have yet to read any where except for the Boer War in South Africa Campaign in 1899 1902 that the British had ever treated any POW or Civilian in any where in the Empire with such distant for human life as did the Japanese during WW2 and prior to WW2. Even the Germans said during the 1930s when Japan invaded China and sacked Nanking the then capital of China that the excesses of the Japanese Troops in Nanking was excessive and beyond the scope of humanity. This coming from the then German Government is to say the very least a testment to the brutality of the Japanese during and prior to WW2 that even shocked the then German Government and we do know how the Germans reacted during WW2. 

And before this so called person replies. with another nonsense statement I suggest he looks at the title of this thread. An Australian Comfort Woman Survivor to Testify Before Congress. Now only a buffoon would not know the reasons behind this. The woman was forced into Prostitution by the Imperial Japanese Army. She is testifying to the US Congress of the treatment and barbarity she received from the Japanese in WW2. She is also testifying on behalf of literally thousands of Asain women from Countries like Korea Philippines Indonesia China Malaysia Singapore Burma Thailand and other Western Women from England USA Australia New Zealand etc. If this Cojimar has problems understanding most of the Women who are Asian and were forced to be Comfort Women for the IJA have poor English skills or because of their 1 age 2 ethenic background 3 have a suspicion of Governmental agencies for various reason 4 inability to travel due to health etc, because most of these women are in their 70s to 80s age group. It isn't a British thing Cojimar or an allied thing. Its for the Japanese Government of today to recognise that a previous Government of Japan was and is responsible for War Crimes against CIVILIANS Regardless of race or empire or country or anything else your Anti British Mind wants to come up with. It is simpley that Japan and I will say this again so you can understand quiet simply committed War Crimes which they have constantly denied since the end of WW2. And MOST OF THESE WAR CRIMES WERE AGAINST CIVILIANS regardless of RACE COUNTRY ETHENIC BACK GROUND LOCATION OR BY REASON. By this stage hopefully you will understand by this time


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2007)

The photos below were taken by me in Singapore in October 2005. One is the Singaporean Civilian Memorial adjacent to the Padang in Singapore the other photo is of the Changi Chapel Replica near the Old Changi Prison. The Chapel was built by POWs held in captivity at Changi the original is either in Canberra or Imperial War Museum London. But there is a really good museum at Changi as well and I suggest any one going to Singapore to visit this museum and Chapel. In the Centre of The Civilian Memorial is a very Large Brass Urn. Containing the ashes of over 2500 Civilians killed by the Japanese. These Ashes are of Europeans (ENGLISH AUSTRALIAN ETC) Malays Chinese and Indian Civilians


----------



## Civettone (Mar 5, 2007)

Who's the girl/woman?? 

Anyway, from the beeb (BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Japan refuses sex slave apology) :
_Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe says Japan will not issue another apology for its World War II military brothels. Mr Abe said none of the testimony in recent US Congress hearings showed solid proof prostitutes were abused. Elaborating on comments he made last week, he said he would not go beyond a 1993 apology on the issue, even if Washington asked for one. 

Many historians say Japan compelled up to 200,000 women, mostly Chinese and Korean, to become sex slaves. But some Japanese scholars deny that force was used to round up the women, blaming private contractors for any abuses. Last Thursday Mr Abe sided with these critics, saying there was "no evidence to prove there was coercion". 

The US House of Representatives is currently considering a non-binding resolution calling on Tokyo to "formally acknowledge, apologise and accept historical responsibility" for these so-called comfort women._

Kris


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2007)

And I don't believe for one minute the Prime Minister of Japan will issue any apology regardless of what the US Congress says or does other wise. A non Binding resolution. May as well piss in the wind for all the good that would do

Here are 2 You Tube documentaries from a Chinese source. Some of it the Americans might not like as it is heavily in sections biased towards the US but it does acknowledge that the US Citizens and Soldiers along with other countries suffered similar under the Japanese. There are 2 parts 
Second part you may need to become a Youtube member to view it because it is very graphic in parts


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoW2WYdOsvg_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqH47MIpuoA_

Both run for approximately 40 minutes each both are graphic you may have too flag the second video because of extreme nature of it. 

And of course if you look at all the videos associated with the Nanking Massarce the Japanese deny it even exsisted with footage of their own which could have been taken any where prior to WW2. They claim the Chinese photos are fake that the executions never took place. they have Japanese Historians of course saying it never occurred. And even TV programs saying the Nanking Massacre is a load of old tripe and demiss it entirely. You can even hear the studio audience laughing when the commentator makes a witty point. Just one problem with denying the Nanking Massacre by Japan. Their denials don't wash with their other War Crimes committed elsewhere in all of Asia and South Pacific. The treatment of Allied POWs the treatment of Civilians in Hong Kong Thailand Burma Malaysia Indonesia French Indo China (Vietnam Laos and Cambodia) Singapore Philippines and a myrid of other places. The Japanese can kid themselves all they like deny it all happened but too many others besides the Chineses are saying the same thing. Are all these other country's films and photos fake as well, Are the collective memories of millions of people stretching from countries so apart and afield all fake? The answer is no. Unlike Germany who has made reperations for generations for war atrocities committed by the Nazis. Japan has never admitted her guilt and still denys to this day her guilt. doesn't matter how many TV shows they make denying the whole war. The truth is Japan will never be let to forget her past by other nations.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2007)

I seen one Chinese report where an old woman was mad with the US for not nuking Japan 3 or 4 more times!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I seen one Chinese report where an old woman was mad with the US for not nuking Japan 3 or 4 more times!



You know what FBJ don't blame that old woman at all. If I had lost most of my family like she possibley did to the Japs I would say the same. Nuke the Bastards back to the Stoneage. Course it would be said in Chinese of course


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Agree....

I looked to see if I could find a Japanese Consulate where I lived - I'd love to burn a Japanese flag in front of it...

Anyone who tries to deny what the Japanese did during WW2 or lessen the severity of their actions are just a guilty as those who say there was never a Holocaust - Ignorant [email protected] who should have a full lobotmoy....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2007)

Course FBj I checked the other videos on You Tube to be fair and I sat there totally stunned. A ****ing whitewash by an obvious Japanese Government ploy to deny Nanking. That might work with their own guilable mob of sake drinkers but it doesn't work with me. Not when you compare what occured elsewhere. Good god I hope that mob of morons don't aim it at Australians. You could imagine the furore if the Japs tried that on with the Australian Govt and my country men and women. Embassy for Japan in Canberra better hire more security because some one would ****ing lynch the pricks inside


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 5, 2007)

Erich said:


> it is acceptable denial through out japan and we are the bad boys because of the dropping of the 2 bombs on the country.
> 
> Vassili don't even go there about settlers taking Indian lands. my wife is part Cherokee and I have heard many many stories about the lies and the spreading of toxic diseases. let's face it tribes eliminated tribes all through the east before the white man came over by ship ........... well this could get OT and I won't progress any further



Sorry Erich, didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know what the members of the Former Prisoners of War Associations would think of the ing reply by Prime Minister Abe of Japan over last few days about Comfort Women etc and of Japans continued denial of War Crimes. Especially the ex POWs of the Japanese would not be impressed one bit. 

By the way came across other historical evidence of Japanese atrocities. It appears the Japanese executed German Missionaries and Civilians. along with Dutch Civilians and Servicemen in Indonesia. One incident most chilling was Dutch Soldiers were forced to see the execution of their wives and families. Wives were cut to pieces with bayonet and swords along with the children. then it was the turn of the soldiers themselves being shot beheaded or bayonetted to death. German Missionaries and Civilians fared no better as the Japanese thought they were signalling the Allies by radio etc at the time. didn't seem to matter to the Japanese that the Missionaries and German Civilians Home 
Government was allied to Japan. Seems more of a case they were European and a lesser race to the Japanese and as such were executed. The 2 incidents I refer to occurred in 1943 and 1945 respectfuly.
German Civilians and Missionaries were picked up by the Japanese Naval vessel Akikaze at Wewak PNG on 18th March 1943 taken to Rabaul and on the journey all were executed as the Japs thought these Nuetrals were sending signals to the Allies
Second incident is known as the Loa Kulu Massacre taking place on 30th July 1945 Sararinda Borneo. Dutch Servicemen were forced to watched the execution of their wives and children by the Japanese. the Servicemen followed same fate. Most of the bodies of the victims were thrown down a mine shaft to hide the crime. Men Women Children massacred with out pity. Massacre site was found by Australians serving in the area some days later


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2007)

A new twist!
*
TOKYO - Under intense pressure from Asia and the United States, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said Thursday that ruling party lawmakers will conduct a fresh investigation into the Japanese military's forced sexual slavery of women during World War II. *

Japan to probe WWII military brothels - Yahoo! News


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2007)

What's the point? the investigation will come back saying they committed no crimes, all these women went freely to the brothels they all had a great time etc etc. If this knob jockey doens't take any notice of the witnesses and the documented history on Japanese brutality, then what hope do we have.


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 8, 2007)

The individuals who commit crimes should be held responsible but trying to extend the blame to nations or ethnic groups seems more problematic. 

Japan was on the side of America and Britain in World War I. Dioes this mean that the allies were the bad guys in that war?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> The individuals who commit crimes should be held responsible but trying to extend the blame to nations or ethnic groups seems more problematic.


No one is trying to do that - the truth is the J-A-P-A-N-E-S-E committed horrific war crimes against Korean and Chinese civilians as well as allied POWs


Cojimar 1945 said:


> Japan was on the side of America and Britain in World War I. Dioes this mean that the allies were the bad guys in that war?


A totally stupid and ignorant comment - if you pulled your head out of your @ss you would find that the Japanese roll in WW1 was limited as they didn't get a chance to show the world how brutal they could really be. I suggest some remedial history classes....


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 8, 2007)

How did the Japanese behave in the Russo-Japanese war?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> How did the Japanese behave in the Russo-Japanese war?


HERE....


"Nevertheless, the treatment of prisoners by the Japanese military in wars such as the Russo-Japanese War (1904-05) and World War I (1914-18 ), was at least as humane as that of other militaries."


Japanese war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2007)

Two Japanese officers, Toshiaki Mukai and Tsuyoshi Noda competing to see who could kill (with a sword) one hundred people first. The bold headline reads, "'Incredible Record' (in the Contest To Cut Down 100 People—Mukai 106 – 105 Noda—Both 2nd Lieutenants Go Into Extra Innings"​


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope they both got a bullet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I hope they both got a bullet.



"The news coverage of the event found its way into the documents of the International Military Tribunal for the Far East. Soon after, the two soldiers were extradited to China, and on January 28, 1948, *both soldiers were executed at Yuhuatai execution chamber by the Chinese government following trials by a Nanking military court for atrocities committed during the Battle of Nanking and the subsequent massacre."*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contest_To_behead_100_People


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope it was a painful death too!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 10, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> No one is trying to do that - the truth is the J-A-P-A-N-E-S-E committed horrific war crimes against Korean and Chinese civilians as well as allied POWs
> 
> A totally stupid and ignorant comment - if you pulled your head out of your @ss you would find that the Japanese roll in WW1 was limited as they didn't get a chance to show the world how brutal they could really be. I suggest some remedial history classes....



Not so FBJ the Japanese had already shown the world their brutality in Korea in late 1800s. The rape and murder of the Last Queen of Korea in 1895 by Japanese Ctizens and Soldiers had already displayed their brutality to the Koreans and subsquent murders of Koreans in various protest rallies and uprisings in Korea by the Japanese had displayed what type of humanity the Japanese had towards a foe or conquered people they ruled over. the Koreans have a long painful memory of Japanese rule for nearly a century. Even the British in their Empire didn't go to the extend of rape torture and eventual murder of a member of any royal family in any country they had established the empire in. 

Oh by the way the Queen of Korea before she was murdered was sexualy assaulted brutally raped stabbed , then her body was burnt its unsure if she was still alive by this time. 

As for Russian POWs from border dispute in Manchuria 1938 with Japanese Army. Some of these Russian POWs were used in live human medical experiments in Manchuria by Japanese Chemical and Biological War Fare Unit. The POWs after being infected by Biological or Chemical agents were sent to labs and dissected alive and experiments conducted further on the torso of the POW after arms and legs removed from the Russian POW by Japanese Doctors. Similar experriments were carried out on Chinese Civilians at same time. A high level of Bubonic Plague in Manchuria occured towards the end of WW2 with fleas being released by the Japanese in the area of the Bio/Chem Research Units and this is documented by not only the Allies but by the Chinese Government themselves at the time. 

Allied POWs were used in vivsection experiments on a number of occassions not just in the Bio/Chem labs in Manchuria as well. Oh by the way vivsection means the victim is cut apart alive with out use of any form of drugs to render the victim comatosed etc. Victim is virtually cut apart or dissected in full knowledge of the operation in this case. In other words victim is well awake during proceedure. It is recorded that Russian American Chinese POWs were dissected in this manner. One incident of an American B29 crew member was taken to a hospital being wounded etc. His lung was removed after sea water had been injected into his viens to see if sea water could be used as a substitute for saline solution by the Japanese Doctor in charge of experiment. The liver of this Crew Member was then removed and served to local military commander for a banquet meal. Conimar. does that answer your question about Russian American and Chinese POWs and treatment of such by Japanese.

I suggest you need to do more study on this subject. And still you have yet to address the treatment of Comfort Women of the Japanese and the denial by the present Japanese Govt of these women


----------



## JG57_Rall (Mar 10, 2007)

~S~ All,
My Mother was an Army nurse during WWII. She was stationed here in the US. Till the day she died she hated the japanese. Her job was to take care of the soldiers coming back from the war paralized. Most were young boys 17yrs old to early 20`s who had been bayoneted by the japanese soldiers. I guess it was big fun to make an American soldier kneel down and then stab them in the lower back with those long skinny bayonets.
My mother was busted a couple of times smugglin alcohol into them. She felt that it could`nt hurt them after what had been done to them and the fact that they were only able to lie in a bed the rest of their lives.
I don`t really remember what hospital she was working in the last time she got busted. I think it was a VA in Penn. But I do know that she was shipped to Camp LaJune, ("I know I mispelled it") after disobeying a direct order. 
The hospital in Penn had a ward full of japanese soldiers and she was ordered to take care of them. My mother was a good catholic girl and this order was a real issue. She had developed a hatred for the japanese after taking care of the boys on the para ward. So after much thought and prayer she went to her CO and came clean about her feelings. She told her CO that she could not take care of the japanese prisoners because she would murder every one of them. The Co promptly court martialed my Mother and she was again busted in rank and sent to the bad girls base. This did not bother my Mom though. She was first a nurse not a soldier and taking care of people did not involve a rank. It also let her finish the war with a clean soul.
In this time of political correctness predjudice of any kind is not acceptable. But I have a hard time forgetting the stories my Mother told me about the kids, ("I have four kids of my own") that were coming back from the Pacific in wheel chairs and confined to beds for the rest of their lives. I can not imagine what it was like. But I will never forget the pictures my Mother painted in my mind.
What the japanese did is every bit as evil as what the Nazi did in Europe to the Jewish race.
The comfort girl history was a terrible offence and completely unforgiveable. I have an ancient friend who married one of these comfort girls from Korea and she at this advanced age still has nightmares. the adage time heals all wounds is bull. Tell that to her! And to think that the japanese to this day will not accept the responsibility is just another atrocity.
The japanese believed their Emperor was a God and they were all loyal to that God. They should be held accountable.
My opinion is that, "the US" dropping two bombs, was easy on them. 10 bombs should have been dropped on them. That whole island should have been turned in to a big radioactive wasteland.
Rall


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Not so FBJ the Japanese had already shown the world their brutality in Korea in late 1800s.


I was directing this more towards WW1 where the Japanese captured few prisoners and where little if no reports were made on them brutalizing these prisoners as they did in pre-war and WW2. 

It seems in the Russo-Japanese War there were little prisoners taken as many Russian Sailors perished when their fleet got mauled.



Emac44 said:


> I suggest you need to do more study on this subject. And still you have yet to address the treatment of Comfort Women of the Japanese and the denial by the present Japanese Govt of these women



I assume you're addressing Cojimar 1945 - I agree.....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes FBJ last comments were not directed at you. Sorry for misunderstanding. I read Ralls posting very interesting about his Mother. Put it this way Rall my uncle was a POW of the Japs in Changi Singapore for 3 1/2 years. What he told us was appalling and what he told us of treatment of his fellow POWs by the Japs. No wonder my uncle hated the Japanese but he also had Korean Guards there too. He hated them equally. 

FBj if you ever get the chance read the biography called Weary. Its about the life of Sir Edward Ernest Dunlop. The book details his life as a doctor in the Australian Army and his diaries of his time as a POW from Indonesia to Singapore finally to Thailand on the Railway. He suffered much as did his fellow POWs he was Knighted twice. once by the Crown and once by the King of Siam for services to his fellow man. Weary as he became known to many Aussies forgave the Japanese and Korean Guards but Weary was an Aussie symbol to many of us Aussies serving with courage and dignity in dreadful conditions and as a doctor he gave back more of himself to his fellow POWs then he had to. He was an ANZAC to all degrees and a great man even though Weary would say of himself he was doing his duty as not only as a man but as a soldier /surgeon. He later help to organize in Australia the Columbo Plan to give education to S.E.Asian Citizens the chance to be educate and give back to their countries after the War the services these other countries needed and was lacking. But he never forgot his time as a POW. He passed away 2nd July 1993. He is sadly missed by many an Aussie. he became well known on our TV screens here FBJ from the Mike Walsh TV show and was a frequent guest of Mike Walsh Show. When Weary spoke with humour and compassion for his fellow man and displayed courage in conditions that would break a lesser man Aussies listened. He was one of us FBJ. But more so he became a symbol of courage and devotion to duty and he is one ANZAC many of us have never forgotten. He was a tough man as well as a gentle surgeon doctor. He played Rugby Union for Australia and once set his own broken nose by inserting 2 pencils into his own nose and straightening the bone without use of drugs. He withstood the beatings of the Kemptai with the same stoic courage whilst a POW as he did everything in his life. he became known as the Doctor of the Burma Thai Railway as an angel to the dying and the sick and he showed no fear to the Japanese or Korean guards and at times treated them with concealed contempt at the time. Bluey Butterworth his Batman spoke often of his high regard for Weary the Man the Doctor the Officer and the Hero of Thousands. Without Weary many men would have never returned to Australia England Holland India Malaysia Singapore or New Zealand. As you can tell FBJ I admire Weary Dunlop as a true Aussie


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 10, 2007)

I was curious about Japanese conduct during WWI and the Russo-Japanese war rather than the crimes of the post WWI era which seem to be extremely well documented.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> I was curious about Japanese conduct during WWI and the Russo-Japanese war rather than the crimes of the post WWI era which seem to be extremely well documented.



There is very little written about it but from I read they were actually treated pretty fair, but at that time the full Bushido mentality didn't infect this growing modern military.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Yes FBJ last comments were not directed at you. Sorry for misunderstanding. I read Ralls posting very interesting about his Mother. Put it this way Rall my uncle was a POW of the Japs in Changi Singapore for 3 1/2 years. What he told us was appalling and what he told us of treatment of his fellow POWs by the Japs. No wonder my uncle hated the Japanese but he also had Korean Guards there too. He hated them equally.
> 
> FBj if you ever get the chance read the biography called Weary. Its about the life of Sir Edward Ernest Dunlop. The book details his life as a doctor in the Australian Army and his diaries of his time as a POW from Indonesia to Singapore finally to Thailand on the Railway. He suffered much as did his fellow POWs he was Knighted twice. once by the Crown and once by the King of Siam for services to his fellow man. Weary as he became known to many Aussies forgave the Japanese and Korean Guards but Weary was an Aussie symbol to many of us Aussies serving with courage and dignity in dreadful conditions and as a doctor he gave back more of himself to his fellow POWs then he had to. He was an ANZAC to all degrees and a great man even though Weary would say of himself he was doing his duty as not only as a man but as a soldier /surgeon. He later help to organize in Australia the Columbo Plan to give education to S.E.Asian Citizens the chance to be educate and give back to their countries after the War the services these other countries needed and was lacking. But he never forgot his time as a POW. He passed away 2nd July 1993. He is sadly missed by many an Aussie. he became well known on our TV screens here FBJ from the Mike Walsh TV show and was a frequent guest of Mike Walsh Show. When Weary spoke with humour and compassion for his fellow man and displayed courage in conditions that would break a lesser man Aussies listened. He was one of us FBJ. But more so he became a symbol of courage and devotion to duty and he is one ANZAC many of us have never forgotten. He was a tough man as well as a gentle surgeon doctor. He played Rugby Union for Australia and once set his own broken nose by inserting 2 pencils into his own nose and straightening the bone without use of drugs. He withstood the beatings of the Kemptai with the same stoic courage whilst a POW as he did everything in his life. he became known as the Doctor of the Burma Thai Railway as an angel to the dying and the sick and he showed no fear to the Japanese or Korean guards and at times treated them with concealed contempt at the time. Bluey Butterworth his Batman spoke often of his high regard for Weary the Man the Doctor the Officer and the Hero of Thousands. Without Weary many men would have never returned to Australia England Holland India Malaysia Singapore or New Zealand. As you can tell FBJ I admire Weary Dunlop as a true Aussie



Great info Emac!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 10, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great info Emac!



Here is a part history of Sir Edward "Weary" Dunlop

Biography


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 11, 2007)

Some sources indicate extensive atrocities by Chinese/North Koreans against UN forces during the Korean War. There were also atrocities committed by the South Koreans and their allies during the conflict. How did the atrocities in this conflict compare to those in World War II?


----------



## islander (Mar 11, 2007)

Prime Minister Abe should have devoted a lot more time to making truly compassionate remarks for those who actually suffered as comfort women, or as POWs and other victims for that matter, before he defended the perpetrators' side on what he thought was factual errors in the U.S. Congress resolution. I don't think he was trying to deny everything about the tragic experiences of those old ladies. 

I believe he was responding to statements like this one below expressed by the chairman of the House Subcommittee on Asia, the Pacific, and the Global Environment at a Congressional hearing in February. 


> Some may say the past is the past and that the US is also an offender and violator of human rights. Maybe this is so. But nowhere in recorded history has the US military *as a matter of policy issued a directive allowing for the coercion of young women into sexual slavery or forced prostitution. * On the other hand, this is exactly what the Japanese military did



The Japanese authorities did not have such a policy either. Nor did they issue a directive of the kinds at any time. Mr. Abe was actually right about this specific point. But of course he should have addressed the suffering those women experienced first.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Thankyou for your post. It is interesting to see this from the point of view of a Japanese person. Welcome to the site.

I however do have to question that however. 
It was a popular practice to use these women as sex slaves was it not? 

There were camps set up where the women were kept and used for "comfort" was there not? 

There were thousands of these "comfort" women correct?

The government knew about what these women were used for correct?

Therefore yes it was policy of the Japanese authorities. If the government and the high ranking Japanese officers did not do anything to stop it then it was policy.

Not putting them in your history books is denial...


----------



## islander (Mar 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was a popular practice to use these women as sex slaves was it not?
> 
> There were camps set up where the women were kept and used for "comfort" was there not?
> 
> ...



The anwers to your questions are all "Yes." The point is corercion, deception, and kidnapping. If you are under the impression that the military authorities issued a directive to officiers to go out and kidnap 200,000 women and send them to the warfronts, you are wrong. That's not what happened, although official documents confirm that there were many tragic cases of kidnapping and deceptions by subcontractors, brothel recruiters. Another official document shows that the authoriteis, upon receiving reports on cases of illegal recruiting, demanded local officiers to remove brothels that were involved in illegal recruiting and violence on women from subcontract.

There is also a U.S. Army report that describes the lives of Korean comfort women in detail.
___________________________________________________

Report No. 49: Japanese POW Interrogation on Prostitution.
UNITED STATES
OFFICE OF WAR INFORMATION
Psychological Warfare Team
Attached to
U.S. Army Forces
India-Burma Theater
APO 689
Japanese Prisoner
of War Interrogation
Report No. 49. Place interrogated: Ledo Stockade
Date Interrogated: Aug. 20 - Sept. 10, 1944
Date of Report: October 1, 1944
By: T/3 Alex Yorichi
Prisoners: 20 Korean Comfort Girls
Date of Capture: August 10, 1944
Date of Arrival: August 15, 1994
at Stockade
PREFACE

This report is based on the information obtained from the interrogation of twenty Korean "comfort girls" and two Japanese civilians captured around the tenth of August, 1944 in the mopping up operations after the fall of Myitkyin a in Burma.

The report shows how the Japanese recruited these Korean "comfort girls", the conditions under which they lived and worked, their relations with and reaction to the Japanese soldier, and their understanding of the military situation.

A "comfort girl" is nothing more than a prostitute or "professional camp follower" attached to the Japanese Army for the benefit of the soldiers. The word "comfort girl" is peculiar to the Japanese. Other reports show the "comfort girls" have been found wherever it was necessary for the Japanese Army to fight. This report however deals only with the Korean "comfort girls" recruited by the Japanese and attached to their Army in Burma. The Japanese are reported to have shipped some 703 of these girls to Burma in 1942.

RECRUITING;

Early in May of 1942 Japanese agents arrived in Korea for the purpose of enlisting Korean girls for "comfort service" in newly conquered Japanese territories in Southeast Asia. The nature of this "service" was not specified but it was assumed to be work connected with visiting the wounded in hospitals, rolling bandages, and generally making the soldiers happy. The inducement used by these agents was plenty of money, an opportunity to pay off the family debts, easy work, and the prospect of a new life in a new land, Singapore. On the basis of these false representations many girls enlisted for overseas duty and were rewarded with an advance of a few hundred yen.

The majority of the girls were ignorant and uneducated, although a few had been connected with "oldest profession on earth" before. The contract they signed bound them to Army regulations and to war for the "house master " for a period of from six months to a year depending on the family debt for which they were advanced ...

Approximately 800 of these girls were recruited in this manner and they landed with their Japanese "house master " at Rangoon around August 20th, 1942. They came in groups of from eight to twenty-two. From here they were distributed to various parts of Burma, usually to fair sized towns near Japanese Army camps.
Eventually four of these units reached the Myitkyina. They were, Kyoei, Kinsui, Bakushinro, and Momoya. The Kyoei house was called the "Maruyama Club", but was changed when the girls reached Myitkyina as Col.Maruyama, commander of the garrison at Myitkyina, objected to the similarity to his name.

PERSONALITY;

The interrogations show the average Korean "comfort girl" to be about twenty-five years old, uneducated, childish, and selfish. She is not pretty either by Japanese of Caucasian standards. She is inclined to be egotistical and likes to talk about herself. Her attitude in front of strangers is quiet and demure, but she "knows the wiles of a woman." She claims to dislike her "profession" and would rather not talk either about it or her family. Because of the kind treatment she received as a prisoner from American soldiers at Myitkyina and Ledo, she feels that they are more emotional than Japanese soldiers. She is afraid of Chinese and Indian troops.


----------



## islander (Mar 11, 2007)

LIVING AND WORKING CONDITIONS;

In Myitkyina the girls were usually quartered in a large two story house (usually a school building) with a separate room for each girl. There each girl lived, slept, and transacted business. In Myitkina their food was prepared by and purchased from the "house master" as they received no regular ration from the Japanese Army. They lived in near-luxury in Burma in comparison to other places. This was especially true of their second year in Burma. They lived well because their food and material was not heavily rationed and they had plenty of money with which to purchase desired articles. They were able to buy cloth, shoes, cigarettes, and cosmetics to supplement the many gifts given to them by soldiers who had received "comfort bags" from home.

While in Burma they amused themselves by participating in sports events with both officers and men, and attended picnics, entertainments, and social dinners. They had a phonograph and in the towns they were allowed to go shopping.

PRIOR SYSTEM;

The conditions under which they transacted business were regulated by the Army, and in congested areas regulations were strictly enforced. The Army found it necessary in congested areas to install a system of prices, priorities, and schedules for the various units operating in a particular areas. According to interrogations the average system was as follows:

1. Soldiers 10 AM to 5 PM 1.50 yen 20 to 30 minutes
2. NCOs 5 PM to 9 PM 3.00 yen 30 to 40 minutes
3. Officers 9 PM to 12 PM 5.00 yen 

30 to 40 minutes

These were average prices in Central Burma. Officers were allowed to stay overnight for twenty yen. In Myitkyina Col. Maruyama slashed the prices to almost one-half of the average price.

SCHEDULES;

The soldiers often complained about congestion in the houses. In many situations they were not served and had to leave as the army was very strict about overstaying. In order to overcome this problem the Army set aside certain days for certain units. Usually two men from the unit for the day were stationed at the house to identify soldiers. A roving MP was also on hand to keep order. Following is the schedule used by the "Kyoei" house for the various units of the 18th Division while at Naymyo.

Sunday 18th Div. Hdqs. Staff
Monday Cavalry
Tuesday Engineers
Wednesday Day off and weekly physical exam.

Thursday
Medics
Friday Mountain artillery

Saturday
Transport

Officers were allowed to come seven nights a week. The girls complained that even with the schedule congestion was so great that they could not care for all guests, thus causing ill feeling among many of the soldiers.

Soldiers would come to the house, pay the price and get tickets of cardboard about two inches square with the prior on the left side and the name of the house on the other side. Each soldier's identity or rank was then established after which he "took his turn in line". The girls were allowed the prerogative of refusing a customer. This was often done if the person were too drunk.

PAY AND LIVING CONDITIONS;

The "house master" received fifty to sixty per cent of the girls' gross earnings depending on how much of a debt each girl had incurred when she signed her contract. This meant that in an average month a girl would gross about fifteen hundred yen. She turned over seven hundred and fifty to the "master". Many "masters" made life very difficult for the girls by charging them high prices for food and other articles.

In the latter part of 1943 the Army issued orders that certain girls who had paid their debt could return home. Some of the girls were thus allowed to return to Korea.

The interrogations further show that the health of these girls was good. They were well supplied with all types of contraceptives, and often soldiers would bring their own which had been supplied by the army. They were well trained in looking after both themselves and customers in the matter of hygiene. A regular Japanese Army doctor visited the houses once a week and any girl found diseased was given treatment, secluded, and eventually sent to a hospital. This same procedure was carried on within the ranks of the Army itself, but it is interesting to note that a soldier did not lose pay during the period he was confined.

REACTIONS TO JAPANESE SOLDIERS;

In their relations with the Japanese officers and men only two names of any consequence came out of interrogations. They were those of Col. Maruyama, commander of the garrison at Myitkyina and Maj. Gen.Mizukami, who brought in reinforcements. The two were exact opposites. The former was hard, selfish and repulsive with no consideration for his men; the latter a good, kind man and a fine soldier, with the utmost consideration for those who worked under him. The Colonel was a constant habitué of the houses while the General was never known to have visited them. With the fall of Myitkyina, Col. Maruyama supposedly deserted while Gen. Mizukami committed suicide because he could not evacuate the men.

SOLDIERS REACTIONS;

The average Japanese soldier is embarrassed about being seen in a "comfort house" according to one of the girls who said, "when the place is packed he is apt to be ashamed if he has to wait in line for his turn". However there were numerous instances of proposals of marriage and in certain cases marriages actually took place.

All the girls agreed that the worst officers and men who came to see them were those who were drunk and leaving for the front the following day. But all likewise agreed that even though very drunk the Japanese soldier never discussed military matters or secrets with them. Though the girls might start the conversation about some military matter the officer or enlisted man would not talk, but would in fact "scold us for discussing such un-lady like subjects. Even Col. Maruyama when drunk would never discuss such matters."

The soldiers would often express how much they enjoyed receiving magazines, letters and newspapers from home. They also mentioned the receipt of "comfort bags" filled with canned goods, magazines, soap, handkerchiefs, toothbrush, miniature doll, lipstick, and wooden clothes. The lipstick and cloths were feminine and the girls couldn't understand why the people at home were sending such articles. They speculated that the sender could only have had themselves or the "native girls".

MILITARY SITUATION;

"In the initial attack on Myitleyna and the airstrip about two hundred Japanese died in battle, leaving about two hundred to defend the town. Ammunition was very low.

"Col. Maruyama dispersed his men. During the following days the enemy were shooting haphazardly everywhere. It was a waste since they didn't seem to aim at any particular thing. The Japanese soldiers on the other hand had orders to fire one shot at a time and only when they were sure of a hit."

Before the enemy attacked on the west airstrip, soldiers stationed around Myitkyina were dispatched elsewhere, to storm the Allied attack in the North and West. About four hundred men were left behind, largely from the 114th Regiment. Evidently Col. Maruyama did not expect the town to be attacked. Later Maj. Gen. Mizukami of the 56th Division brought in reinforcements of more than two regiments but these were unable to hold the town.

It was the consensus among the girls that Allied bombings were intense and frightening and because of them they spent most of their last days in foxholes. One or two even carried on work there. The comfort houses were bombed and several of the girls were wounded and killed.

RETREAT AND CAPTURE;

The story of the retreat and final capture of the "comfort girls" is somewhat vague and confused in their own minds. From various reports it appears that the following occurred: on the night of July 31st a party of sixty three people including the "comfort girls" of three houses (Bakushinro was merged with Kinsui), families, and helpers, started across the Irrawaddy River in small boats. They eventually landed somewhere near Waingmaw, They stayed there until August 4th, but never entered Waingmaw. From there they followed in the path of a group of soldiers until August 7th when there was a skirmish with the enemy and the party split up. The girls were ordered to follow the soldiers after three-hour interval. They did this only to find themselves on the bank of a river with no sign of the soldiers or any mea ns of crossing. They remained in a nearby house until August 10th when they were captured by Kaahin soldiers led by an English officer. They were taken to Myitleyina and then to the Ledo stockade where the interrogation which form the basis of this report took place.

REQUESTS

None of the girls appeared to have heard the loudspeaker used at Myitkyina but very did overhear the soldiers mention a "radio broadcast."

They asked that leaflets telling of the capture of the "comfort girls" should not be used for it would endanger the lives of other girls if the Army knew of their capture. They did think it would be a good idea to utilize the fact of their capture in any droppings planned for Korea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes but Austalians Women and about the vast majority of these women were not "recruited" they were forced to do so. The government knew about this, they did not stop it. Guilty...

The fact that it was done is no longer the problem though. The problem is this: 

The Japanese Govenment tries to deny the fact that it happened. It has removed the information from history books used in schools. This is wrong. Denial is illegal.

For instance in Germany if you deny the Holocaust you go to jail.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Very good information islander, we appreciate your input!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 12, 2007)

I appreciate Islanders input but he has only addreesed one area in Burma and one only interegation done after the heat of battle. The Majority of COMFORT WOMEN were not lured into being Prostitutes by the Japanese Army and Military for extra money or food or to pay of some obscure family debt. And those women who were forced to service regiments of Japanese Soldiers elsewhere have a some what different tale to tell than Islander

I expect next from Islander that my own Uncle had a wonderful time in Changi in Singapore as a POW for 3 1/2 years under the Japanese Military. Or 100,000 Filippinos didn't die in Manila or maybe the Rape of Nanking didn't happen. Maybe by this time Islander you might have realised I am not buying the denials ok

I read with interest the report Islander has placed on the website. Very good. However it does not address the fundamental issue that other women have a varying tale of their own to say about being COMFORT WOMEN. Islander just tell me precisely how Mrs Jan Ruff O'Hearn was co-erced into being a Prostitute for the Japanese Army. She being a Western Women would have had some what better education then the average Korean Girl. Your one single report details about. Just exactly how a Western Woman with a good education be tricked into being a COMFORT WOMAN servicing Japanese Soldiers by rolling bandages and visiting them at a hospital by agents of the a military contractors. And now tell me that 200,000 plus other Asian/Western Women were stupid enough to believe this fanciful tale from same military contractors.. So you believe Islander that taken by an account of 20 to 30 Korean Girls captured in Burma in 1944 by Allied forces represents more than 200,000 other women who have had different experiences then those 20 to 30 Korean Girls captured in Burma. Some how some one if fudging the figures or denying these other women had a different experience or even exsisted. You have addressed the issue of 20 to 30 Korean girls who became prostitutes by co-ercion you have not addressed the issue of 200,000 women who had no desire to be sex slaves to Japanese Soldiers. 

Good god almighty Islander Japan has denied Nanking Massacre ever occured and in same breathe is virtually saying no other Massacres occured. Do you expect us to believe all the Massacres were done by 1 Contractors 2 Brothel Owners or runners 3 Some Minor Government Official 4 Low Ranking Japanese Officers who run wild and disobeyed orders from higher command. 5 Rapes and murders of Civilian Women didn't occur in such places like Singapore or Hong Kong or Philippines or Indonesia or even Thailand. What exactly Islander is Japan trying to deny here? Oh by the way Islander I have known about the Rape of Nanking for nearly 30 years and do not bother directing me to You Tube.com Japanese denial videos because I have seen them already and the propaganda videos your own military took in China at the time. I have also seen other photos and film that your own military took of beheadings of Civilians POWs Children and Native Population of various other areas the Japanese Military had come into contact with or invaded

But do not take this as me being anti Japanese I am not. I do not blame the Japanese of today for the crimes your grand fathers committed but to continue to deny that crimes did occur that is what others are trying to impress on Japan. Just because the crimes happened 70 to 60 years ago makes no difference. For example if you committed a crime like murder at 20 years of age and were captured for your crime at 90 years of age time does not make you innocent of committing the original crime and you should not be punished for it 70 years later because it was so long ago, now does it? What your neighbours in Asia and elsewhere are asking Islander is for Japan to admit its guilt and teach your children in schools about what Japan had done during and before WW2. It isn't that difficult to do so. The Germans have done so by admitting their guilt in WW2. So why can't Japan do the same?


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 12, 2007)

These war-crimes don't seem like they would be in Japan's best interest. Such conduct could harm the opinion of Japan in foreign countries. Were most Japanese civilians aware of these atrocites?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 12, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> These war-crimes don't seem like they would be in Japan's best interest. Such conduct could harm the opinion of Japan in foreign countries. Were most Japanese civilians aware of these atrocites?



Yes they knew alright about these War crimes. Nanking was known all the way up to the Imperial Palace as the Emperors own Uncle was in charge of Army Regiments in Nanking in 1937 to 1938. The Japanese Government knew of these War Crimes as Allied POWs were in forced labour camps in Japan working as slave labour. The Japanese people themselves were fed a variety of propaganda by their own Government of the progress of the War. For example the Japanese People were not told of the Battle of Midway and out come of Midway. They the Govt told the people Japan had another victory when the opposite was true. the Military knew of the War Crimes. They had to they were committing most of them any way. The Japanese Govt knew of the War Crimes as they were funding the military in military conquests and the Emperor and Palace Knew as relatives of the Emperor were serving in the military. The Japanese people knew of conquests of Asia and the Pacific. Japan didn't give a ****ing toss what others saw was in Japans best interest. This was Japan in 1931 to 1945 not some higher forms of political correctness debate Cojimar. What part of all the links and information are you not understanding about what the Japanese Govt did between 1931 to 1945


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 12, 2007)

I understand that the Japanese committed many crimes during this period. 

Did people in Australia know much about the atrocities in China committed by the Japanese prior to war breaking out with Japan?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 12, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> I understand that the Japanese committed many crimes during this period.
> 
> Did people in Australia know much about the atrocities in China committed by the Japanese prior to war breaking out with Japan?


In the US we did and it was one of the reason why FDR stopped selling Japan strategic material.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 13, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> I understand that the Japanese committed many crimes during this period.
> 
> Did people in Australia know much about the atrocities in China committed by the Japanese prior to war breaking out with Japan?



Yes it was known about what Japan was doing from 1931 to 1941. Funnily enough Australia might be in the Southern Hemisphere but we did have access to NEWS FROM AROUND THE WORLD due to telegraph lines placed under sea with Asia and the US and newspaper reports from our own correspondants travelling over seas with our own Military and we were still a part of the British Commonwealth. Australia was at war from 3rd September 1939 to August 1945. Australia placed embargos on Japan from selling iron to Japan during that period of time. Cojimar you do not seem to know much about that time in history do you?. By the way Conjimar WW2 began on 3rd September 1939 ok. And also Australia sent troops to Singapore to strengthen the garrison there from 1939 to 1941 at bequest of the British Government. So yes Australia did know what was going on in Asia. Where do you think Australia is in bloody Europe


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought World War II was commonly considered to have started September 1, 1939 when Germany invaded Poland rather than September 3rd. The initial 2 days of the attack on Poland prior to the declarations of war against Germany seem to be generally considered part of WWII.

On the other hand some would argue that WWII started with the Japanese invasions of China in 1931 and 1937.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 13, 2007)

Germany attacked Poland 1 week prior to 1st September 1939. Britian gave an ultimatim to Germany on 1st September 1939 to withdraw all troops from Poland on 1st September 1939. Britian and her Commonwealth declared war on Germany on 3rd September 1939. War began on 3rd of September 1939 not the 1st September due to England giving Germany 48 hours to respond to demands laid down by England for Germany to begin withdrawing troops from Poland. This also includes France supporting England at the time when France and England had treaties with Poland. And it was Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain and the British Parliament and also in consquence all the Commonwealth Nations with England declared War on Germany from the 3rd September 1939. For up to 6 months from that date was known as the Phoney War until the British Expeditionary Forces (BEF) had established in France and Belguim with French Troops etc. War at sea had already began from 3rd September 1939. Italy declared War on Britian and France in 1940 just prior to Dunkirk.

Japan declared War on USA Britian and Commonwealth from 7/8th December 1941. Germany declared war on USA from 9th December and Italy followed soon afterwards

Japan had already invaded Manchuria by 1931 to 1933 and later into other parts of China from 1937 onwards. Attacks on Shanghi Nanking and other major coastal areas of China. Japan initiated attacks on China with a staged incident at Marco Polo Bridge and other staged incidents as a pre curser to war with China. Japan had also in the Manchurian areas had border disputes with Russia in 1938 but the Russian soundly beat the Japanese and the Japanese called for a truce with the Russians. It wasn't until 8th August 1945 that USSR declared war on Japan after Russia tore up the non aggression pact she had signed with Japan in 1941, Stalin had torn the Non Agression Pact treaty up on 14th April 1945. Japan had also signed treaties with both Germany and Italy forming a Tri Part Steel Pact with Germany and Italy bringing the 3 fascists nation together. 

USSR had a Non Agression Pact with Germany as well and part of the deal with Russia was that nation was to move into parts of Poland as well. Poland was to be the buffer zone between Germany and Russia. Stalin and Hitler tore Poland in 2 sections and absorbing both under the agreement signed between USSR and Germany

However you could say that the European War began in different areas. 1st place Spanish Civil War 2nd place Russo Finnish War 1938/9. Or consider the whole European part of WW2 never finished from the 11th November 1918 and that WW2 was stage 2 from WW1.

The other reason for the situation with Japan invading Manchuria and then China. Japan left the League of Nations refusing to end aggression towards China and Manchuria. Remember Manchuria was still under the quasi govenrmental rule from Peking via the Chinese Emperor but the Emperor had virtually signed deals with Japan to become a puppet ruler of the Manchurian region and he was having guide lines set down by Japanese Govt. Japan was under pressure from League of Nations from USA Great Britian and her Commonwealth Holland France and several other nations in Europe and Asia. And that answers your question previously if other nations knew about Japan and her agression into Manchuria and China. It came via Japan leaving League of Nations and sanctions being placed on Japan at the time


----------



## JG57_Rall (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Islander,
Wow. I sure am glad you pointed out that those comfort girls were volunteers. I almost believed this and the other girls stories.

Ex-S.Korea Sex Slaves Recall Humiliation

By BO-MI LIM
The Associated Press
Wednesday, March 7, 2007; 5:14 AM 


GWANGJU, South Korea -- Lee Ok-seon's three years as a sex slave for Japanese soldiers began on a summer day when two men snatched her off a street in broad daylight. Before she realized what was happening, she was on a train to China, where humiliation and brutal beatings awaited.

She was just 15, one of thousands of girls and women across Asia who were kidnapped and forced into providing sex for Japanese troops during World War II.

Among the few still alive in South Korea today, she was incensed to hear Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe say last week that there was no proof they were coerced into prostitution.

His comments came as the U.S. House of Representatives considers a resolution urging Japan to formally apologize for its treatment of the so-called "comfort women."

"They took away other people's young daughters only to beat them to death, make them sick to death and starve them to death," said Lee, her speech slurred because she is missing her lower front teeth from a beating she said she suffered as a sex slave.

"And now they say there was no coercion in taking us. How evil are they?" she said Tuesday in Gwangju, 30 miles south of Seoul, where she and eight other women share a shelter for former sex slaves that includes a museum.

Now 79, Lee is among 113 remaining South Korean survivors of the Japanese military brothels that were widespread throughout Asia in the 1930s and '40s. For years the women have staged weekly rallies at the Japanese Embassy in Seoul, demanding an apology and compensation from Tokyo.

Japan acknowledged in the 1990s that its military set up and ran brothels for its troops. But it has rejected most compensation claims, saying they were settled by postwar treaties. And though the government issued an apology in 1993, it was never approved by parliament.

Abe said Monday there is no need for Japan to apologize again, and his government made it clear Wednesday that it was sticking to that position.

"The U.S. resolution is not based on objective facts and does not take into consideration the responses that we have taken so far. Therefore, we will not offer a fresh apology," said Chief Cabinet Secretary Yasuhisa Shiozaki.
The resolution does not recommend that Japan pay reparations. 

It does urge Japan to reject those who say the sexual enslavement never happened and to educate children about the women's experiences.
Historians say thousands of women _ as many as 200,000 by some accounts _ worked in the brothels.

But prominent Japanese scholars and politicians routinely deny direct military involvement or the use of force in rounding up the women, blaming private contractors for any abuses. The government also has questioned the 200,000 women figure.

Abe's comments touched off fresh criticism from China, South Korea and the Philippines, which say Tokyo has not fully atoned.

Chinese Foreign Minister Li Zhaoxing urged Japan to "stand up to this part of history, take responsibility and seriously view and properly handle this issue."

Lee said she was abducted in July 1942 in the southern city of Ulsan. Two large men grabbed her by the arms while she was on her way to the restaurant where she worked. She kicked and screamed, to no avail.

She was thrown into a truck with five Korean girls _ also about 15 years old _ and taken by train to Yanji in northeastern China, which was occupied by Japan at the time. There she said she was confined to a brothel and forced to "serve as many soldiers as we can to pay them back for providing us clothes and food."

A woman might have sex with as many as 30 soldiers a day. Typically she worked in a 40-square-foot room furnished with a wooden bed and a hard mattress, according to replica at the museum in Gwangju. Often the only other object was a tin basin, dimly lit by a single bulb.

Women who refused to comply were beaten and stabbed with knives, Lee said, showing scars on her right arm and foot. She said she suffered lasting damage to her uterus and nearly went deaf from the frequent blows.

Many women died, if not from the beatings then from starvation, she said, and their bodies were tossed out on the streets "to be eaten by dogs." 

One of her friends at the brothel became pregnant and the baby was taken away at birth, never to be seen by its mother again.

After the war ended, the stigma stayed with the women.

Like many former sex slaves, Moon Pil-ki said she couldn't even think of marrying because she was so ashamed of her past.

"It wasn't my fault, but still I was shameful," Moon said. "Do you know how much it hurts to have your whole youth stolen? They made us all cripples."
"If I ever see Abe, I want to slap him, and knock some sense into his head 

This is a copy of an ex Comfort Girls story.
It does not sound like she was or the other girls were recruited, it sounds more like they were shanghaied. Thanks for pointing out that these girls were lying, and that they were just a bunch of whores that volunteered to go to Japan.
Rall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Germany attacked Poland 1 week prior to 1st September 1939. Britian gave an ultimatim to Germany on 1st September 1939 to withdraw all troops from Poland on 1st September 1939.



Sorry Emac but that is wrong.

Germany did not invade Poland until 0440 on Sept. 1, 1939. It was called Fall Weiss.

There was a "staged" Polish Attack on 31 Aug 1939 that the Germans used as there reasoning for the invasion.

The invasion of Poland by Germany was on Sept. 1, 1939 and went down as follows.

0440: Luftwaffe attack Polish town of Wieluń.

0445: German battleship Schleswig-Holstein opened fire on the Polish military transit depot at Westerplatte, in the Free City of Danzig on the Baltic Sea.

0800: Without formal declaration of war German ground forces attack Poland near the town of Mokra.

Later that day, the Germans opened fronts along Poland's western, southern and northern borders, while German aircraft began raids on Polish cities.

The Allied governments declared war on Germany on September 3; however, they failed to provide Poland with any meaningful support.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 14, 2007)

JG57_Rall said:


> Hi Islander,
> Wow. I sure am glad you pointed out that those comfort girls were volunteers. I almost believed this and the other girls stories.
> 
> Ex-S.Korea Sex Slaves Recall Humiliation
> ...



Rall I am aghasted. I hope you are being cynical towards Islander. These women were not whores as you have said in your posting they were used as prostitutes by force by the Japanese Military. And even though Prime Minister Abe has denied this and blames contractors it still means those contractors were paid by the Japanese Military and Government to supply these women to be used as Comfort Women. Who are you to say nearly 200,000 women are lying and the proof of such. Quiet a few of these women were Western Women captured by the Japanese in such places as Malaya Indonesia Singapore etc. You have managed to turn around and in one sentance and said all Comfort Women were Whores based on one posting by Islander and that over 200,000 women with similar stories of abuse rape beatings starvation are all lying whores who stuck their hand up to volunterr to be prostitutes for the Japanese Military. I bet mother will be pleased when you tell her this Rall. 

And I suppose you believe none of the other atrocities occured either Rall. Committed by the Japanese during and before WW2. If Islander comes back in here and said the Princess Alexandria Hospital Massacre didn't occur in 1942 on the Island of Singapore you would believe it. That the Nurses were not brutally raped and the doctors and the staff plus all the patients were not shot beheaded or bayonetted to death its just a fabrication made up by the English. Good god perhaps you need to read this from the Japanese Government in 1993

MOFA: Statement by the Chief Cabinet Secretary Yohei Kono on the result of the study on the issue of "comfort women"

Which recognized what had occured prior to WW2 and during WW2 to women from Asian Countries. If you had not ralized that the Government of Japan had also a fund for Comfort Women but most of these women do not except this as a formal appology by the Japanese Govt or fair compensation for their life as comfort women. But these women are quiet rightly saying they have received no formal apology from the Japanese Govt even though the Chief Cabinet Secretary Yohei Kono Statement had shown that Japan had indeed been involved in this dispictable act against these women 60 to 70 years ago. It was virtually an admission of guilt but with excuses that the Japanese Govt issued in 1993 to these women. Perhaps you need to google search the internet on the subject of Comfort Women a bit more before making such a statement from 1 piece of documentation that Islander has put in this site. And the current Japanese Govt has virtually done a backflip on this issue from the Japanese Govt of 1993 and is denying the issues of the Comfort Women yet the Asian Womens Fund still exsist. And can be donated to as such. If as such as you and Islander claim is a farce then why had the Japanese Govt recognised their own studies prior to 1993 on this issue. Then issued an half felt apology by the Govt set up the Asian Womens Fund then 14 years later Prime Minister Abe of Japan says its virtually all bullshit and says these women virtually volunteered for being prostitutes. You tell me Rall if that makes any sense to you because it certainly doesn't make sense to me as for Japan saying one thing 14 odd years ago now saying something completely different. But one thing Rall you have no excuse calling these women Whores and should be ashamed of yourself in doing so


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry Emac but that is wrong.
> 
> Germany did not invade Poland until 0440 on Sept. 1, 1939. It was called Fall Weiss.
> 
> ...



Yes I got it wrong about Poland/Germany Adler. However war was not declared by the British and Commonwealth Governments and of course the French Government until 3rd September 1939 but still England gave Germany 48 hours to respond which was from the 1st September 1939 to 3rd September 1939. And yes Adler there wasn't much support England could give Poland at that stage except declare war on Germany which they had done by 3rd September 1939 by the British Parliament at the time


----------



## JG57_Rall (Mar 14, 2007)

Emac44.
*Of course I was being sarcastic!* I was shocked by Islanders post. And think if anyone should be ashamed it would be Islander. As well as the whole Japanese Nation. I presumed that anyone reading my post would understand that!
Rall


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok Rall I understand you was being sarcastic. But at first reading it didn't come of like that and especially your last 2 sentances about the women being WHORES. I apparently didn't see it as you being sarcastic to Islander and took as an insult to these women who had suffered greatly. A misunderstanding on my part of what you was doing


----------



## JG57_Rall (Mar 14, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Ok Rall I understand you was being sarcastic. But at first reading it didn't come of like that and especially your last 2 sentances about the women being WHORES. I apparently didn't see it as you being sarcastic to Islander and took as an insult to these women who had suffered greatly. A misunderstanding on my part of what you was doing



No problem, My sarcasam was not sharp enough or clear enough. Let me put it another way. If that happened to girls from Vermont we would burn the "[email protected]#$*ers",
   ​house to the ground and shoot anything trying to run away! But being a gentleman I posted an article from a legit news agency. with what I thought were digs. Oh well, I believe the women and thier families should be compensated and those responsible own up to their actions.

Rall:


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 15, 2007)

As I said Rall. have met many ex POWs in my time all had same story or similar stories to tell whilst POWs under the Japs. I do not blame the generation of today whose grandfathers committed crimes but I have no use for denials by the Grand children what their Grandparents did during WW2 as they are trying to protect sacred ancestors syndrome. Simple fess up like the Germans have done and admit the guilt


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 15, 2007)

One thing I still don't get is why the Japanese leaders would want their country to be defeated. Having Japan's cities destroyed, its navy largely annihilated, etc seems like a horrible thing for Japan's leaders to want.

The Japanese displayed great cruelty towards others but I don't understand why they would want Japan itself to be devastated.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> One thing I still don't get is why the Japanese leaders would want their country to be defeated. Having Japan's cities destroyed, its navy largely annihilated, etc seems like a horrible thing for Japan's leaders to want.
> 
> The Japanese displayed great cruelty towards others but I don't understand why they would want Japan itself to be devastated.


Stupidity? 

The mentality was to have their armies fight to the death - similar to what we see today with regards to many terrorists.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 15, 2007)

It's based on the Bushido code of honour. To retreat from battle is a disgrace in Japan; and this translates to a retreat from war. The Japanese leadership did not want to be dishonoured and would fight to the death. Losing their country in the process. 

They surrendered because it was blatantly obvious that the country would become a wasteland. And while Japanese honour would remain intact, the country wouldn't. So what would be the point?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 15, 2007)

Simply put the Japanese Mentality at the time as Plan has said was the Bushido Code. A warrior mentality. Death before dishonour. It came from the Samurai attitude that the the more Militaristic aspects of the Japanese Govt and Military tapped into after World War 1. The Government and the Military literally turned the population by education propaganda radio newspapers schools programming and every type of device they could come up with to infuse the population with this idea. They also infused the Japanese Population in Emperor Worship. Literally turning the Emperor into a Japanese version of a Sun God. To die for the Emperor was considered to be the utmost devotion under this ideology a Japanese could aspire to. If the 2 Atomic bombs had not been dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki the Japanese Military and Government would have literally turned the whole 4 home islands of Japan into one massive Bushido Style Military/Citizen Fortress infused with the afore mentioned code. As for the Japanese themselves the individual was there for one purpose to serve the Emperor even unto death. This was mixed with Buddist/Shinto religious dogma as well all mixed in with the Bushido Code and with the aid of then modern technology became a way of life in wartime Japan


----------



## islander (Mar 16, 2007)

JG57_Rall said:


> Lee said she was abducted in July 1942 in the southern city of Ulsan. Two large men grabbed her by the arms while she was on her way to the restaurant where she worked. She kicked and screamed, to no avail.
> 
> She was thrown into a truck with five Korean girls _ also about 15 years old _ and taken by train to Yanji in northeastern China, which was occupied by Japan at the time. There she said she was confined to a brothel and forced to "serve as many soldiers as we can to pay them back for providing us clothes and food."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the article, Rall. 

I don't think she is lying. I think she is telling the truth about her experience. I trust that Prime Minister Abe was not denying her story *because that was not the point he was trying to make*. What was he trying to say, then?

OK, let's take another look at what Ms. Lee said, in the above quote, very closely and very carefully this time. If you do, you can easily notice that Ms. Lee does not say who did it. Not even once, doesn't she? Was it done by Japanese soldiers or Korean brothel owners, or someone else, for that matter? This is a pattern being pointed out for years in Japan. Obviously she's been through horrifying experiences. No questions about it. She must be telling the truth, but we just don't know who did it, and we are unable to find out who did it.

Thus, Mr. Abe's comment: there is no evidence (known to us that proves the Japanese authorities did it). I don't think he was attempting to deny the whole thing.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

islander said:


> Thanks for the article, Rall.
> 
> I don't think she is lying. I think she is telling the truth about her experience. I trust that Prime Minister Abe was not denying her story *because that was not the point he was trying to make*. What was he trying to say, then?
> 
> ...



Doesn't deny who done what Islander. Does Prime Minister Abe expect Miss Lee to say it was aliens who kidnapped her. You know exactly where this women ended up in and for what reasons. It matters little who supplied the woman for use of Japanese Troops the QUESTION IS WHY SHE HAD TO BE FORCED IN FIRST PLACE and used at end place as a prostitute for the Japanese Army against her will. Lets examine if it was contractors. Who employed the contractors in the first place and who supplied the market for contractors to operate in. The Japanese Govt with the Japanese Military in both cases Islander. Are you trying to suggest that the Japanese Govt and Military at the time didn't take notice of each other. that the Japanese Military operated without authority of the Emperors Govt during WW2 and the contractors were employed by some fictious entity who was neither Govt or Miltary of Japan. If Miss Lee doesn't say who violated her rights other Comfort Women have said who it was with out compunction. Mrs Jan Ruff O'Herne an Australian women who was forced and raped by the Japanese Military and who has protested the Japanese Embassy in Australia for many years makes no such distinction about who forced her to be a Comfort Woman to be used by Japanese Military. She lays the BLAME AT THE FEET OF THE JAPANESE GOVERMENT AND MILITARY and she is pretty adamant who did what. Prime Minister Abe may try and deny a simple country girl from Korea. but he can't deny a western educated Australian Woman with the same bullshit he is trying with Miss Lee from Korea. You want to split hairs Islander. We have a saying in Australia. You are pissing up a gum tree with this line of crap about denying the exsistence of Comfort Women from WW2. No evidence according to Prime Minister Abe Known to us that the Japanese Authorities did it. Yeah right and I suppose there is no evidence about Nanking Singapore Hong Kong Burma Thai Railways. All the massacres by Japanese Troops on Civilians all through Asia and Pacifc. No evidence according to us (JAPAN). If no evidence Islander why the apology in 1993 to Comfort Women and the set up of the Asian Womens Fund by Japan and now a backflip by Prime Minister Abe just recently. No evidence that Japanese Govt is telling the truth you mean Islander. Oh and here is what your own Japanese Govt had to say in 1993 web site below

MOFA: Statement by the Chief Cabinet Secretary Yohei Kono on the result of the study on the issue of "comfort women"

Very interesting reading Islander. I suggest you read the statement very carefuly from your own Govt from 1993 Islander. Read it word for word. In less then 14 years your present Govt is trying to white wash it and deny what your War Time Govt and Military was responsible for during WW2. Put quiet simple Islander. Your Military created a market and a hideous one at that against all human rights. Military with Contractors acted upon supply of this market and your War Time Government funded the market of trading in slavery of women for forced prostitution against these women

Do not take this as a personal attack on yourself Islander but understand this most of us are very well educated and very much aware what the Japanese Military and Government of Japan had done during WW2. for me I do not blame the current generation of Japanese for crimes committed by your grand parents during WW2. But if you deny that your grandparents committed such crimes then I will let you know in no uncertain terms that is bullshit ok


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

islander said:


> Thus, Mr. Abe's comment: there is no evidence (known to us that proves the Japanese authorities did it). I don't think he was attempting to deny the whole thing.



No that is denial. When you have thousands of women saying it happened and there is actual evidence of it and you say something like that, that is denial.


----------



## Cojimar 1945 (Mar 16, 2007)

The amount of atrocities attributed to Japan during the WWII era is simply so enormous that trying to deny comfort women seems pretty silly.

The Japanese would still have to deal with all the horriffic biological warfare experiments that were conducted on humans, all the various massacres in China, the killing of POW's, etc. If the Japanese admit to all these other heinous crimes why would comfort women be an issue?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

For the sakes of these women before they are all gone. Closure for them...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> The amount of atrocities attributed to Japan during the WWII era is simply so enormous that trying to deny comfort women seems pretty silly.
> 
> The Japanese would still have to deal with all the horriffic biological warfare experiments that were conducted on humans, all the various massacres in China, the killing of POW's, etc. If the Japanese admit to all these other heinous crimes why would comfort women be an issue?


How would you feel if you, or a family member was one of them?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cojimar 1945 said:


> The amount of atrocities attributed to Japan during the WWII era is simply so enormous that trying to deny comfort women seems pretty silly.
> 
> The Japanese would still have to deal with all the horriffic biological warfare experiments that were conducted on humans, all the various massacres in China, the killing of POW's, etc. If the Japanese admit to all these other heinous crimes why would comfort women be an issue?



Because Cojimar. The stink of War Crimes committed by the Japanese during and before World War 2 goes all the way up to the Japanese Imperial Palace. From Nanking to the end of the war the Imperial Palace was implicated in Atrocities against Civilians for example the Nanking Massacre in 1937/8. The Emperors own Uncles were members of the Military Operating in Nanking China at the time and were in command of regiments of the Imperial Japanese Army at the time in and around Nanking China. 

The Japanese Govt denies the whole Nanking Massacre took place to shield the Imperial Household in Japan from War Crimes committed by members of the Imperial Palace. 

Quiet simply put those Uncles of the Emperor would have to admit guilt because it was their troops that committed those acts against civilians in China and as such they were in command of these troops at the time. 

To say they had not been implicated would mean that the Uncles involved had no control over their own Troops in and around Nanking which is seen as ridiculous that a Military Commander had no knowledge of what his troops were doing. 

So the Japanese Govt has no option but to deny Nanking Massacre took place to shield Imperial Palace. 

But however there is one more side of the story and something that shames the USA. The US Govt and in particular General Douglas MacArthur made sure that the War Crimes Commission did not actual proscute the Emperor or members of the Imperial Family and major Japanese Industrialist and Politicans of the time during the period of the War Crime Trials in Tokyo and other Asian and Pacific court cases of War Crimes committed by the Japanese. 

Some of these Industrialist and Politicans actually profitted from this aggressive war and were found guilty of such but any attempt to implicate these men was squashed or if sentances were carried out they were mild and often they were released in a short period of time from prison. 

On this to the absolute credit of the US your government recognised what they had done and it is admitted by the US Government that this was not a crediable thing to have done to interfer in the justice system that should have been allowed to proscute War Criminals from Japan, but the damage had been done unfortunately. 

However the Allied Nations of the USA at the time USSR China Great Britian The Netherlands Australia and New Zealand were unimpressed by this stance of the US Govt at the time and in particular the absolute power MacArthur weilded in Japan after the war. 

My stance is this Cojimar, Should the Imperial Family and including the Emperor been charged with War Crimes after WW2. My answer is yes very much so. Should Japanese Politicans and Industrialist been charged with War Crimes? Answer Yes absolutely. 

Many of these Industrialists and Politicans profitted directly from factories mines industrial manufacturing of War Goods and Transport etc by the use of forced labour from captured civilians and POWs in slave labour conditions in Japan itself and other captured territories and under such is a violation of human rights of treatment of POWs and Civilians and is a War Crime due to it contrevening the Hague and Geneva Conventions. Which Japan was not a signitory of either,

As for MacArthur he should never have been granted that much power in Post War Japan to have interferred with the War Crimes Trials in Tokyo or elsewhere in Asia or the Pacific. 

This is not a reflection on the Current US Govt or previous US Govts since MacArthur and Truman but it did strain diplomatic tensions between Allies after the war in the improper dealings with War Criminals from Japan. Which in my opinion has led to Japan denying war crimes such as the Comfort Women or the Nanking Massacre to this very day. Unfortunately in some cases the US is implicated in the cover ups of War Crimes committed by the Japanese in some instances but fortunately not all of course. But the War Crime trials didn't go far enough in the proscution and indictment and imprisonment of War Crimes committed by some Japanese and including the Emperor and his Family


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 18, 2007)

Comfort Women, An Unfinished Ordeal

People's Daily Online -- ROK comfort women protest Japan gov't, demanding apology

More Info.......


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well presented FBJ well said and yes our Governments need to put pressure on Japan and release evidence our nations have to be presented


----------



## islander (Mar 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes but Austalians Women and about the vast majority of these women were not "recruited" they were forced to do so.



Tradition dies hard in Asia. It is true in South Korea too. Here's a piece of old newspaper article from one of the three major dailies in Korea, called the Tong-A Ilbo.








I am unable to read Korean, but it is supposed to read that the Korean Police or the Seoul city government is looking for comfort women for U.N. soldiers stationed in Korean Peninsula in *September 1st, 1961*. The article notifies that the munincipal authorities are now accepting registration for the job.

*CORRECTION:
I have been informed that this is not about hiring comfort women. The article is about Korean comfort women for the U.N. military forces and the potential trasmission of sexual diseases, for which the Seoul city government are trying to introduce a preventive measure. *


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2007)

Its one thing if the government sanctions prostitution (personally I don't think it should be a crime). It's another thing when women are forced into it, especially by an invading army.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 23, 2007)

When are you going to realise Islander that some of us are not buying your crap. As for that piece of Paper you put on the website it could be a laundry tag for some ones laundry.

Are you trying to equate with the Sex Industry trade that sprung up during the Vietnam War in S.E.Asia in Philippines and Thailand and Vietnam itself servicing US and Allied Troops in those countries with what Japan had done prior to WW2 and during WW2 with Comfort Women etc. Or is this another denial thread about the War Crimes committed by Japan once more. If this is the case of Comfort Women has come under the notice of the UN Islander what does that tell you. The major difference of the prostitution which raised itself in S.E.Asia during Vietnam War had been going on before in Bangkok and Angel City with pressence of US Servicemen but to say it was sanctioned by the US Military and Government like that of the Japanese Military and Government is a bit far fetched. Especially since Bangkok and Angel City have a very much properous prostitution rackets still going on due to the Sex Trade Vacation and Sex Tours being conducted even today. Which may I add includes Japanese Businessmen who frequent these bars as well as other Foriegners. And according to Interpol. Many of these problems in Thailand and the Philippines have organised criminal gangs working in them. For example the Yakuza from Japan and Triads from China and Hong Kong. Do you honestly believe Islander that the US Govt and Military would sanction organised crime gangs especially when you include the illegal drug trade which is tied up in this area.

But what you are trying to tie in here Islander is that you are suggesting that the US Military and Government had forced women into prostitution in Soeul Bangkok or even Angel City as did the Japanese and Military did during WW2. So then you can feel and amongst your fellow Japanese that the crimes committed 70 years ago against Comfort Women can be deminished. You put this piece into the website admitted you do not read Korean and expect us to believe it was an official notice from Korean Police from 1961 about prostitutes etc and then try and rope the US Government and Military into the Sex Trade in 1961 in Korea and think its the same as what your Government and Military did in the War. One big problem if that notice is what you say it is then the Korean Police were allowing women to choose to become prostitutes for US Servicemen and was not forcing these women under any duress like your Government had done previously during WW2. But as I said before that Korean Notice you placed in this website could be a laundry tag and you admitted you do not read Korean. So that constitutes no evidence just something you dug up from some where and claiming it was about Korean Prostitution. You have tried on numerous occassions to downgrade the Comfort Women on this forum with pathetic attempts to try and deminish the impact your Government and Military of Crimes committed during WW2 against the Comfort Women. That your Government and Military had forced women into prostitution during WW2. Just proves to me how low the Japanese Govt is prepared to go to deny War Crimes even today and the future


----------



## islander (Mar 23, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> When are you going to realise Islander that some of us are not buying your crap. As for that piece of Paper you put on the website it could be a laundry tag for some ones laundry.



I believe that suffering is suffering and humiliation is humiliation. If comfort women are going to be saved for their suffering, so should other women who were sexually abused by soldiers of any countries. 

American soldiers, for instance, raped 20,000 Japanese women (only reported cases) during the period the U.S. was occupying Japan. South Korean soldiers raped countless women during Vietnam War. Those victims must be compensated only by filing their testimnies to the U.S. and South Korean government. No one can say to those victimized women that their cases are not bad enough, unlike comfort women's cases, and therefore they don't deserve state apology and compansation.

It is time for the U.S. Congress to issue a statement to the world that the U.S. is going to unconditionally accept all tesimonies from all women who claim that they were sexually victimized by American soldiers in the past or at present, and, without questions, they will receive official apology on behalf of all American poeple and compenstion, 50,000 dollars each.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2007)

islander said:


> I believe that suffering is suffering and humiliation is humiliation. If comfort women are going to be saved for their suffering, so should other women who were sexually abused by soldiers of any countries.
> 
> American soldiers, for instance, raped 20,000 Japanese women (only reported cases) during the period the U.S. was occupying Japan. South Korean soldiers raped countless women during Vietnam War. Those victims must be compensated only by filing their testimnies to the U.S. and South Korean government. No one can say to those victimized women that their cases are not bad enough, unlike comfort women's cases, and therefore they don't deserve state apology and compansation.
> 
> It is time for the U.S. Congress to issue a statement to the world that the U.S. is going to unconditionally accept all tesimonies from all women who claim that they were sexually victimized by American soldiers in the past or at present, and, without questions, they will receive official apology on behalf of all American poeple and compenstion, 50,000 dollars each.


20,000 Raped women by US servicemen? Perhaps - but when a US soldier goes bad and is caught, not only is he punished, we show it to the whole world. Can the Japanese government make the same claim? They can't because an apology is a disgrace!!!!

OK - let's pay restitution to those 20,000 women you say were rapped by US servicemen - but just to even the score why don't we nuke a few more Japanese cities "Just for old times sake" and then we could all it even!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 24, 2007)

I regard any woman or child raped by any servicemen from any country a crime Islander but perhaps when you government admits its war crimes as other countries have done for example Germany and makes restittution to the victims then I will be satisfied. At the moment your country has failed to do any of this. As FBJ has said any US Sericeman or Woman committing a crime is dealt with by the US Government accordingly. as for example the current case of rape and murder of Iraqi citizens before the US Courts at the moment and that of Prisoner Abuse by US Military in Baghdad. Also I might add so is the British Government of its Military and abuses by British Soldiers in Iraq of Iraqi Citizens. Japan has had a dismal piss poor response to any war crimes committed by Japanese Military and Government in and prior to World War 2 and to date has rejected many claims upon it by 1 Comfort Women 2 Citizens or foriegn nationals of other countries like China Malaysia Philippines Korea Australia New Zealand Great Britian The Netherlands Indonesia Thailand Burma Singapore and a myrid of Pacific Island Nations 3 Claims by former Prisoners of War who were held by Japanese Military in invaded countries by Japan and the Home Islands of Japan 4 Admission of Chemical and Biological war Fare by Japan in China 5 Murder rape and atrocities committed by Japanese Miltary upon civilian populations in other countries 6 Atrocities committed by Japanese Troops on civilains pows and recorded massacres by Japanese Troops over the period of from 1937 to 1945 and as such Japan needs to recognise and compenstae all victims of Japanese aggression. As in the case the US Government was to do the same. But Japan has never recognised its obligation to war crimes as your Diet has constantly rejected any claims made by any one against War Crimes committed by Japan. I do agree if its is proven that if US Troops had committed Rape of 20,000 Japanese women during the occupation then the US Government has to take responsiblity of said crimes. As so does Korea. But seeing that Japan has constantly denied claims against it and the distortion in your history books about Japanese War Atrocities and Crimes during WW2 that are taught to your children in Japan. Then in my view Japan needs to be abled to lead by example. Which to date it hasn't. So when Islander is Japan going to stop ****ing about and get on with it and own up to its war crimes like Germany has in the past since WW2 and your Government has contatntly denied such Atrocites even before WW2 for example the Rape of Nanking in 1937/38 the involvement of members of the Imperial House of Japan in War Crimes pertaining to Nanking. Your Government today still insists Nanking didn't occur and ultra right wing organisations in Japan demiss Nanking as Chinese Propaganda and your Government inisist that 300,000 deaths in Nanking could not be attributed to the Japanese Government or Military as it isn't possible for Japan to have committed this act or 2 uncles of your former Emperor took part in this act as military commanders of your army when it attacked Nanking in 1937. Your country's human rights abuses go further back to the 19th century in Korea and into the 20th century as well in other parts of Asia and your country has the audascity to try and shift responsiblity of these crimes to others like for example what your Prime Minister Abe has done recently as in the case of the Comfort Women attributing it to contractors of your government and miltary and in future Islander when you quote me use all of the all of my last posting. And I still stand by what I said some of us are not buying your crap. As for that piece from some obscure newspaper clipping in Korean from 1961 it is meaningless as you do not read Korean and nor do I to translate it into English. I question its valdity as I said it could be an advertisement for a laundry for all the good you placed it onto this forum and website. You need to prove your arguement not with something that is written in Korean and you expect as to believe it perbatim. If you think I don't trust the Japanese Government you would be correct in assuming that. As Japan has shown me no reason to trust it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2007)

The bottom line Islander is if any of those 20,000 women came forward and could identify their assailants, the US government would prosecute and the US media would show the world what was done and how justice was going to be served, can you say the same of the Japanese government if some 85 year old war criminal was identified by his victims????? By you showing this is typical of trying to deflect acceptance and responsibility of the actions of Japan - even if every story of those 20,000 victims of US soldiers were true, it's a "day in Disneyland" compared to what the Japanese accomplished during its pre-WW2 and WW2 "reign of terror."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

islander said:


> I believe that suffering is suffering and humiliation is humiliation. If comfort women are going to be saved for their suffering, so should other women who were sexually abused by soldiers of any countries.
> 
> American soldiers, for instance, raped 20,000 Japanese women (only reported cases) during the period the U.S. was occupying Japan. South Korean soldiers raped countless women during Vietnam War. Those victims must be compensated only by filing their testimnies to the U.S. and South Korean government. No one can say to those victimized women that their cases are not bad enough, unlike comfort women's cases, and therefore they don't deserve state apology and compansation.
> 
> It is time for the U.S. Congress to issue a statement to the world that the U.S. is going to unconditionally accept all tesimonies from all women who claim that they were sexually victimized by American soldiers in the past or at present, and, without questions, they will receive official apology on behalf of all American poeple and compenstion, 50,000 dollars each.



Oh brother that is such BULLSHIT! Come on man. I can not believe you are trying to compare the two things.

Do you know what the difference is. The US Government never ever ever condoned the rape of civilians or anyone for that matter. If a US soldier is found to have raped someone they are tried in court and if found guilty they go to jail. It is still military law that if a US soldier commits rape they can be put to death.

Do you know how I know that. I was a US soldier, and damn proud of it!

The Japanese military as a whole knew of these practices and condoned them. The Japanese military of WW2 and Government of WW2 needs to answer for there crimes!

Come on Japan it is about time to get rid of the ghosts and own up to your criminal past.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 26, 2007)

And further differences is to Islander. The US and Korean Militaries and Governments would not condone rape or crimes against civilians by their Military or have taken an active part on behalf of their Militaries in committing crimes against women or children. The Japanese Government and Military did just that prior to World War 2 and and during World War 2 and if found guilty US Service Personal are charged under Military Law and then Civilian Laws of the US for committing crimes up and including rape and murder which carries capital punishment in the US including the death sentance if they are found guilty of committting crimes so servere whilst in the military service of their country. Can Japan claim she has processed any one on War Crimes or the Rape of Civilian Women in Occupied Countries that Japan and her Military occupied during WW2 and consquent trials took place. Do not even try to say about Tokyo War Crimes Trials because you and I both know Japan would have never proceeded to the Trials volunterrily in 1946 for War Crimes etc


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

I dont think he gets the point.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont think he gets the point.



Nor do I Adler. I think Islander has an agenda all of his own about this debate on Comfort Women and subsquent War Crimes committed by Japan during WW2. I maybe wrong but something about his attempts to smear this debate on Comfort Women doe not sit well with me and him from Japan raises suspicions from me straight away. And according to the web site he has made no other submissions of any kind on the web site on any other post except about 6 posts on this debate. Seems to me a bit strange that being in an Aeroplane forum he would have made some type of submission about aircraft but he hasn't according to his profile information. I am not questioning about why he hasn't made submissions on other forum debates but what is his agenda. And he must have known straight away that others would jump him as soon as he began debating his agenda on this forum on Comfort Women especially when he is from Japan. Not trying to malign him personally but my suspicions are raised to his agenda on why ok Adler


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

We will see my friend.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2007)

It's simple fellas, he/she is trying to deny/downplay the fact the Japanese in WWII were guilty as hell of of their crimes. This sh*t doesn't sit well with me either because history is history and the whole world, barring Japan, recognise the brutality displayed by this "civilised" country during the war. I, like most here have no problems with the Japanese of today, but this constant smearing of facts and apparent lack of education in Japan regarding WWII really bugs me. No country is perfect, we all have skeletons in the closet, but there's no point is covering up the past, 60+ years is a long time, nows a good time to come clean a admit past mistakes.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Japan PM apology on sex slaves 
Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has apologised in parliament for 
the country's use of women as sex slaves during World War II. 
The apology comes after Mr Abe was criticised by Asian neighbours for 
previous comments casting doubt on whether the women were coerced. 

Mr Abe told parliament: "I apologise here and now as prime minister." 

This appears to be part of a concerted bid to reduce the fall-out of 
earlier comments, a BBC correspondent says. 

Mr Abe said, during a debate in parliament's upper house, that he 
stood by an official 1993 statement in which Japan acknowledged the 
imperial army set up and ran brothels for its troops during the war. 

"As I frequently say, I feel sympathy for the people who underwent 
hardships, and I apologise for the fact that they were placed in this 
situation at the time," he said. 

His statement has gone a little further than similar attempts to 
clarify his position two weeks ago, but is unlikely to satisfy all 
his critics abroad, the BBC's Chris Hogg in Tokyo says. 

The row over his comments have compounded the difficulties facing Mr 
Abe. His six-month premiership has already been rocked by a series of 
scandals and gaffes. 

An opinion poll on Monday found public support for him - Japan's 
youngest ever prime minister - had shrunk to just 35%. 

US resolution 

Mr Abe provoked an angry reaction earlier this month after 
questioning whether there was any proof that the Japanese military 
kidnapped women to work as sex slaves during the war. 

Mr Abe's comments drew sharp criticism from China and South Korea in 
particular, where many of the women came from. 

Many historians believe Japan compelled up to 200,000 women - who 
also came from the Philippines, Indonesia and Taiwan - to become sex 
slaves during the war. 

But some Japanese conservatives argue that the women were 
professional prostitutes who had been paid for their services, and 
any abuses were carried out by private contractors rather than the 
military. 

Mr Abe's comments about the use of coercion were made as the US 
Congress began considering a non-binding resolution, which calls for 
Tokyo to make an unequivocal apology for the so-called comfort women. 

Officials in Japan reject the idea that the prime minister should be 
told how to apologise by politicians from overseas, our correspondent 
says. 

They say the draft resolution does not recognise the efforts that 
have been made to compensate the former comfort women. 

Mr Abe's latest remarks in parliament have been made to clear up any 
misunderstanding and not as a result of outside pressure, they 
stress. 

Story from BBC NEWS:
BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Japan PM apology on sex slaves


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2007)

BINGO!


----------



## LtGreg (Mar 26, 2007)

What war? I don't remember were the Japanese involved? 

My friend who lived in Tokyo ( over the last ten years) said the official ingorance/denial of what happened is so thick you can cut it with a knife.If all the people involved die( as they are doing) there will be no one left to know what if anything occured.The general populace is totally ingnorant of the fact except that there was a war.......

Talk about holocaust denial, this one is even worse.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg I know that and thank you for your comment. And Sys I saw the news report on Prime Minister Abe's back flip. 2 weeks ago Comfort Women didn't exsist now they do 2 weeks later in Japan Media and Diet. But still official line is it was done by the Contractors. Not taking responsibility for action by the then Japanese Govt or Military. Can well appreciate the anger that Asian countries neighbouring Japan feel at Japan's refusal to acknowledge War Crimes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont think he really meant it. I dont think it was sincere. I think he said it just to try and shut people up.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 27, 2007)

That's what me thinks too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2007)

Agree - but wait till August 6th and 8th - we'll hear that bell sound at Hiroshima and all those stories of people suffering after the atomic bombs were dropped. We're supposed to feel guilty about that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2007)

Not me...


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 27, 2007)

I do not feel guilty about it. I have sympathy for those killed but that is all. Same as I have sympathy for those victims of the Japanese


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 27, 2007)

Why should we feel guilty? Do the Japanese feel guilty on Dec 7th when they started it all? Probably not. Why is it the bleeding hearts have all the sympathy for the Japanese killed in the atomic bombs, but never mention the hundreds of thousands of innocent people through out the Pacific and Asia who were butchered by the Japanese?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2007)

If I had the money I would lease "FiFi," and fly it over Hiroshima August 6th.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 28, 2007)

now there's an idea!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not Brock's Box Car whilst we are at it if its still around and do a historic flight over bloody Nagasaki and do a buzz level flight over the ****ing Japanese Diet and Emperor's Palace just to piss them right off


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Mar 29, 2007)

You Have A Very Sadistic Sense of Humour FBJ. But I Like It HAHAHA


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Mar 30, 2007)

8)


----------



## mike_lee (Apr 20, 2007)

The Japanese are very aware of WWII their entire life is shaped by it. How ridiculous to say they ignore it. At the start of WWII they ruled Asia, Korea, Taipei, etc. They were a massive world Power and the US was one of the lowest rated fighting forces in the world. Do you remember a few years back when we felt like as white men we shouldn't be allowed to live, we were Indian killers and oppressors of blacks women and immigrants. That was about the time the right w
ing rose to represent "angry white men." It gets old hearing what a lousy nation you are and now barbaric you were. White people revolted against it and said "Hey, Jesses Jackson, hey, Gloria Steim GO F555 yiourself were white and were proud. "Hey enough - go f** yourself. We're white and proud of it. The same with the Japanese, they are trying to live life and are sick of the constant bombardment of insults they must endure for the actions of some illeterate peasents from old Japan 60 years ago. Don't read anything else into this you can only take so much abuse before you start fighting back. And we Chinese will never forget. For the next 1000 years if we can still irritate a Japanese we'll always bring up Nanking or comfort women because we like that kind of thing. But at the same time we ignore the Tienanmen Square massacre, or the cultural revolution.

Who said Britain was a walk in the park compared to Japan - are you kidding? Who was the first to gas the kurds? Sadamm Hussain, sorry no the correct answer is Winston Churchill. Churchill gassed the Kurds as “an experiment,” applauding the “lively terror” that mustard gas shells caused among them.(2)
Why did America use the nukes on Japan? It's always been a sort of mystery to some and obvious to others. The bombs were dropped, I believe, as a warning to Russia - sorry if some women and children die - but hell they're just nips (by this time every able bodied man was dead or in the field, they were no men in Nagasaiki or Hiroshima) The Japanese civilians weren't going to commit suicide for the emperor. Half that nonsense we use to form facts from is just WWII propaganda. And based on a video of one Okinawa woman jumping off a cliff with her baby in her arms. Okinawa wasn't part of Japan at that time, they didn't speak Japanese and it's 400 miles from Japan. But yet in the war they used those superstious islanders to represent Japan. 

This nonsense of the Emporer being a god is just mistranslation. If said in english it would be translated like "God sent the emperor to guide us." They also believe God sent them MacArthur to help them recover. All well and good but the Japanese don't believe in God. Some 85% of them do not believe in god. Boy it's true the victors get to write the history.
(2) (DV) Street: Niall Ferguson Speaks on the Need for Imperial Ruthlessness


----------



## mike_lee (Apr 20, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> You know what FBJ don't blame that old woman at all. If I had lost most of my family like she possibley did to the Japs I would say the same. Nuke the Bastards back to the Stoneage. Course it would be said in Chinese of course



You are a racist and a boring one at that. No self respecting bigot uses racial epithets today, yawn. You are dismissed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2007)

mike_lee said:


> You are a racist and a boring one at that. No self respecting bigot uses racial epithets today, yawn. You are dismissed.


And I don't see where you're coming from, somewhere between leftist and nationalistic tendencies, but one more outburst like that and I'm banning your silly ass out of here.


----------



## mike_lee (Apr 20, 2007)

First a little more detail. My father is Chinese so I am Chinese. But my mother is Japanese. I grew up in suburban America speaking only English but secretly learning Japanese from my mother. It puts me in a unique place in the debate. I was offended by your statement about "killing Japs" because you chose the word japs for your preference which had nothing to do with a war 60 years ago how old are you? If that's not left over war hatred it must be fresh hatred, but no matter what it's hatred. I mean even my mother doesn't remember the war. 

You know what FBJ don't blame that old woman at all. If I had lost most of my family like she possibly did to the niggers I would say the same. Nuke the Bastards back to the Stoneage. Course it would be said in French of course


You know what FBJ don't blame that old woman at all. If I had lost most of my family like she possibly did to the kikes I would say the same. Nuke the Bastards back to the Stoneage. Course it would be said in Arabic of course


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay you get one warning and one warning only. You will not come in here and on your 2nd post call someone a racist or anything like that and then throw racial slurs around like ******. This is your only warning, next time you are gone.

Sorry buddy but also your arguement about him using the words Japs was not in a racist manner.

You dont have to agree with people and what they thing but you will not go and insult people.

If you are offended then say something to them, but do it like an adult. You dont have act childish to do so. You dont come across very well or intelligent when you do so.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh I see we got a little Japanese Denier of war crimes. Oh my how pathetic this Mike comes across and then proceeds to attack FBJ. Well Mike want to attack some one like me who had relatives who were Prisoners of War in Changi Singapore. Want to come and see how I see how your Mummies relatives treated mine and how your mummies relatives treated Asians in a bullshit idea to save Asia for Asians. And thoise same Mummies relatives put to the sword approximately 25 million fellow Asians in the process. want to see the grave sites of 25,000 Singaporeans and 100,000 Filippinos who the relatives of your mummy executed during the Battle for Manila in 1945. And the 1000s of Women and girls raped by your mummies relatives. You can deny and use profanity as much as you like call it all propaganda and carry on like a mongrel dog with fleas but it doesn't change one thing. 60 to 70 years ago your mummies relattives in Japan were nothing more than murderous little bastards with an Empire fixation that murdered raped tortured looted beheaded machine gunned gassed chemically infected and used biological agents on defenseless people whose nations were neutral and at peace with Japan. Your mummies relatives signed an agreement with the Axis Powers of Germany and Italy and we all know their belief in world domination which slotted in really well with that of Japan. If you think I am full of ****. Got 3 words for you Tough ****ing ****. Take your racist denying arse to some where else Mummies Little Japanese Boy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

Emac dont lower yourself to his level. It is not worth it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2007)

mike_lee said:


> First a little more detail. My father is Chinese so I am Chinese. But my mother is Japanese. I grew up in suburban America speaking only English but secretly learning Japanese from my mother. It puts me in a unique place in the debate. I was offended by your statement about "killing Japs" because you chose the word japs for your preference which had nothing to do with a war 60 years ago how old are you? If that's not left over war hatred it must be fresh hatred, but no matter what it's hatred. I mean even my mother doesn't remember the war.
> 
> You know what FBJ don't blame that old woman at all. If I had lost most of my family like she possibly did to the niggers I would say the same. Nuke the Bastards back to the Stoneage. Course it would be said in French of course
> 
> ...


Once again I'm telling you - you're an idiot - are you sure you're not going to go on a college campus shooting rampage?!?! @sshole - listen to me, one more ignorant outburst and you're gone....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> - you're an idiot -



I agree, one of the dumbest posts in a while...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Once again I'm telling you - you're an idiot - are you sure you're not going to go on a college campus shooting rampage?!?! @sshole - listen to me, one more ignorant outburst and you're gone....



I allready gave him a nice warning and told him it would be his only warning. I dont think he will come back though.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

Sadly - this Mike Lee's attitude is exactly the attitude which needs to be condemned... The Japanese government has made an institution of denial.

Here's a war memorial built to honor Unit 731, responsible for the murder and other crimes committed against millions. Imagine that - a memorial built for a unit that engaged in pure evil...


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2007)

mike_lee said:


> You are a racist and a boring one at that. No self respecting bigot uses racial epithets today, yawn. You are dismissed.



No self respecting Clown goes about without makeup but it appears you do


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Emac dont lower yourself to his level. It is not worth it.



You are right Adler. I don't need to lower myself to his level. He has done that on his own. But occassionaly vermin have to be reminded of their place in the world


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree...


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 26, 2007)

TOKYO - Japan's abhorrent practice of enslaving women to provide sex for its troops in World War II has a little-known sequel: After its surrender — with tacit approval from the U.S. occupation authorities — Japan set up a similar "comfort women" system for American GIs.

An Associated Press review of historical documents and records shows American authorities permitted the official brothel system to operate despite internal reports that women were being coerced into prostitution. The Americans also had full knowledge by then of Japan's atrocious treatment of women in countries across Asia that it conquered during the war.

GIs frequented Japan's 'comfort women' - Yahoo! News


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2007)

Not surprising...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Read about that in the Stars and Stripes today as well.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 28, 2007)

So did I but in Brisbane Courier Mail. Where it said Australian Occupation Troops may have been involved in rapes of local Japanese Women and that the Australian troops were the worse more so than US servicemen. Me thinks that came about in this articule due to an Australian Woman taking action and protest as a former Comfort Woman herself. Smacks of right winged BS from Japan


----------

